# Been here longer than NCHILLBILLY and never started a drivel thread thread# 10



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

Everybody dance now.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Mmmm.... still smells new!!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Feb 22, 2012)

#10    If you're gonna start 'em you gotta get with the program!!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 22, 2012)

you're hearby disqualified from ever starting a drivel thread for failure to put a "" beside the thread title


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

As i was about to say before the Ruttster slammed the door:
 As our last poster in the thread, you get a choice between the spider ring or the candy whistle. OOPS! Out of those. I do got a half box of sun-warmed Gobstoppers.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Everybody dance now.






You got to add   to the thread title, or Keebs is gonna  ya !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> #10    If you're gonna start 'em you gotta get with the program!!!





Kendallbearden said:


> you're hearby disqualified from ever starting a drivel thread for failure to put a "" beside the thread title





Hooked On Quack said:


> You got to add   to the thread title, or Keebs is gonna  ya !!!



Come on Guys and Gals! 
Marc's new to the shortbus. He don't know the rules yet. 












That was my authoratative voice. Did it work?


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got to add   to the thread title, or Keebs is gonna  ya !!!



Give me a min I'm working on it.  I'm little slow on the draw with this computer thing.   I had this new thread ready to post like 10 min ago just waiting for the time to hit the button.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Come on Guys and Gals!
> Marc's new to the shortbus. He don't know the rules yet.
> 
> 
> ...


 

..........





NO!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Come on Guys and Gals!
> Marc's new to the shortbus. He don't know the rules yet.
> 
> 
> ...


Sounded good to me!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

All aboard???


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> you're hearby disqualified from ever starting a drivel thread for failure to put a "" beside the thread title



Good gravy yall done stressed me out over this thing.  It's on there now.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Come on Guys and Gals!
> Marc's new to the shortbus. He don't know the rules yet.
> 
> 
> ...






NOPE.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Give me a min I'm working on it.  I'm little slow on the draw with this computer thing.   I had this new thread ready to post like 10 min ago just waiting for the time to hit the button.


You need me to take care of it for you??


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 22, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Good gravy yall done stressed me out over this thing. It's on there now.


 
In that case, i hearby call a meeting of the shortbus riders. Meet in the back room at 22:42 hours. Password is required to be admitted. We will discuss the matter of punishment for the offense of failure to put a "" in a drivel thread title. Meet me there!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Come on Guys and Gals!
> Marc's new to the shortbus. He don't know the rules yet.
> 
> 
> ...



I'm driving this short bus and yall keep this up you'll have to sit in the back next to quack


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 22, 2012)

Gonna go watch a movie. Catch y'all tomorrow!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> In that case, i hearby call a meeting of the shortbus riders. Meet in the back room at 22:42 hours. Password is required to be admitted. We will discuss the matter of punishment for the offense of failure to put a "" in a drivel thread title. Meet me there!



I already formed a committee over in the deer hunting forum a couple of months ago.  http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=662811&highlight=

I'll have your membership here brought up for a vote at the next meeting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 22, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go watch a movie. Catch y'all tomorrow!



10-4 Sugar Plum, Good night.....me too!!!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 22, 2012)

me 3


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I'm driving this short bus and yall keep this up you'll have to sit in the back next to quack






Nope, I like sittin RIGHT behind da driver . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I'm driving this short bus and yall keep this up you'll have to sit in the back next to quack



You may be sitting in the driver seat at the moment, but Keebs has the key. 
Quack doesn't sit in the back. He runs up and down the aisle making airplane noises. I'll be in the lounge chair on top of the bus. Try to miss any low hanging tree limbs. Thanks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 22, 2012)

Got to call it a night. Got a little surgery to do in the morning and then off to Bama to fish thru Sunday. I'll see ya'll later!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> In that case, i hearby call a meeting of the shortbus riders. Meet in the back room at 22:42 hours. Password is required to be admitted. We will discuss the matter of punishment for the offense of failure to put a "" in a drivel thread title. Meet me there!


Did you clear that with the Admins first???



sappermarc said:


> I'm driving this short bus and yall keep this up you'll have to sit in the back next to quack


Careful the company you keep!!



Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go watch a movie. Catch y'all tomorrow!


Later SP!!



rhbama3 said:


> You may be sitting in the driver seat at the moment, but Keebs has the key.
> Quack doesn't sit in the back. He runs up and down the aisle making airplane noises. I'll be in the lounge chair on top of the bus. Try to miss any low hanging tree limbs. Thanks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You may be sitting in the driver seat at the moment, but Keebs has the key.
> Quack doesn't sit in the back. He runs up and down the aisle making airplane noises. I'll be in the lounge chair on top of the bus. Try to miss any low hanging tree limbs. Thanks.







Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 22, 2012)

You owe me $29.63 royalties for gratuitous use of my name in a thread title. My attorney will be in touch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> You owe me $29.63 royalties for gratuitous use of my name in a thread title. My attorney will be in touch.





Would you like me to handle this for ya ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft !!


No need to wonder what that smell was anymore!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 22, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> No need to wonder what that smell was anymore!!





That was my running up and down the aisle on the short bus making airplane sounds ???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That was my running up and down the aisle on the short bus making airplane sounds ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 22, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That was my running up and down the aisle on the short bus making airplane sounds ???



Beans again?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2012)

What is that smell in here.  Oh, I see Quackster was pfffffffffffting again.  

Don't ask where the water came from but coffee is made.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 23, 2012)

Dang, it taste like it came from water that has been sitting in the camper for about 6 months or so BUT it is SO GOOD !!!

Good Morning Gobblin.  Did you get that problem fixed yet? Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers. I see we have a fresh new drivel thread to start hashing and bashing on this morning.  I see the short bus has been weaving through the country side since last night and has found a few riders already.

I've got a couple of loads of laundry to do before I get serious about working this morning.  Otherwise, I might just have to wear my jockey-strap and flip flops today.  Of course, a tie is optional with that.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 23, 2012)

It appears that if I drink that much that fast I go to bed early  An wake up with a bloody nose  Where is SP an why she send that sucker punch fairy to see me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> It appears that if I drink that much that fast I go to bed early  An wake up with a bloody nose  Where is SP an why she send that sucker punch fairy to see me





Are the elbows and knees bloody too ??


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> You owe me $29.63 royalties for gratuitous use of my name in a thread title. My attorney will be in touch.



Your not even from Georgia your just lucky we let you play in this sand box at all.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are the elbows and knees bloody too ??



Strangely ....no, and my clothes were still clean when I took em off  Course with my track record I can see how you could insinuate a drunk dive to stay on the earth might have caused such an incident


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Your not even from Georgia your just lucky we let you play in this sand box at all.



Easy there Klem, without NCH there's a lot of things around Woody's that we wouldn't know the absolute facts on; such as Bigfoot's hygiene habits..


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is that smell in here.  Oh, I see Quackster was pfffffffffffting again.
> 
> Don't ask where the water came from but coffee is made.



uuuhhhh would you be mad if i pass on the coffee this morning? 
mernin evabody


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, it taste like it came from water that has been sitting in the camper for about 6 months or so BUT it is SO GOOD !!!
> 
> Good Morning Gobblin.  Did you get that problem fixed yet? Happy Thursday to all of you fellow drivelers. I see we have a fresh new drivel thread to start hashing and bashing on this morning.  I see the short bus has been weaving through the country side since last night and has found a few riders already.
> 
> I've got a couple of loads of laundry to do before I get serious about working this morning.  Otherwise, I might just have to wear my jockey-strap and flip flops today.  Of course, a tie is optional with that.



Did all I could do.  Points are clean, power is getting there, and words were said to it and the well installer will be here at 8 this AM.  It is 14-15 years old so it might just need a tune up.

But I did find some pancakes to die for this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> uuuhhhh would you be mad if i pass on the coffee this morning?
> mernin evabody



Well no but wade on in the water is fine.   






Sometimes it is convenient to have a BIL who lives 1/4 mile down the road.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is that smell in here.  Oh, I see Quackster was pfffffffffffting again.
> 
> Don't ask where the water came from but coffee is made.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Did all I could do.  Points are clean, power is getting there, and words were said to it and the well installer will be here at 8 this AM.  It is 14-15 years old so it might just need a turn up.
> 
> But I did find so pancakes to die for this morning.



that is no pancake hoss....its a MANcake!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Your not even from Georgia your just lucky we let you play in this sand box at all.



Oh lawd...pleeze don't turn a perfectly good driveler into a Florida-North Carolina Bashing forum. That belongs in the deer hunting forum.  

  

Mornin folks.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Good morning ya'll, its a beautiful day outside already


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You may be sitting in the driver seat at the moment, but Keebs has the key.
> Quack doesn't sit in the back. He runs up and down the aisle making airplane noises. I'll be in the lounge chair on top of the bus. Try to miss any low hanging tree limbs. Thanks.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2012)

MORNIN!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, its a beautiful day outside already



It is a beautiful morning but awfully warm with a front coming.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> MORNIN!!






gobbleinwoods said:


> It is a beautiful morning but awfully warm with a front coming.



Youre right , trying not to think of that though.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You may be sitting in the driver seat at the moment, but Keebs has the key.
> Quack doesn't sit in the back. He runs up and down the aisle making airplane noises. I'll be in the lounge chair on top of the bus. Try to miss any low hanging tree limbs. Thanks.



I've got shotgun. It says so right on the official short bus replica now being held in a place of honor by Miss Sugar Plum.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I've got shotgun. It says so right on the official short bus replica now being held in a place of honor by Miss Sugar Plum.



I've got several shotguns too. What does that have to do with my lounge chair? 

8 hours from now, i should be chunkin' and windin' on Lake Jordan. 













Probably in a t'storm with 30 mph winds.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've got several shotguns too. What does that have to do with my lounge chair?
> 
> 8 hours from now, i should be chunkin' and windin' on Lake Jordan.
> 
> ...



Post pics of all the fish you catch Bama, wished i were fishing.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I've got several shotguns too. What does that have to do with my lounge chair?
> 
> 8 hours from now, i should be chunkin' and windin' on Lake Jordan.
> 
> ...



Fish on Bro. Hope the Crappie gods smile on ya. 
Oh...and don't forget your lounge chair. It's sittin up on top of the bus.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2012)

am i breakin any rules if i had a baked potato for breakfast? it does have bacon on it!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> am i breakin any rules if i had a baked potato for breakfast? it does have bacon on it!!



Heck no , eat on brother


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> am i breakin any rules if i had a baked potato for breakfast? it does have bacon on it!!



sort of like a big hash brown.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Hankus said:


> It appears that if I drink that much that fast I go to bed early  An wake up with a bloody nose  Where is SP an why she send that sucker punch fairy to see me



Sorry, Hankus! I didn't want another bloody lip, so I sent him elsewhere. Thought he might be able to help ya clear your head a bit. Did it work? 



blood on the ground said:


> that is no pancake hoss....its a MANcake!!!



Mmmmm! Pass me some mancakes! 







Wait.....that didn't sound right 



Sterlo58 said:


> I've got shotgun. It says so right on the official short bus replica now being held in a place of honor by Miss Sugar Plum.



Short bus is on da mantle!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mmmmm! Pass me some mancakes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heah I is Sugah  

Mornin Plum


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Heah I is Sugah
> 
> Mornin Plum



mmmmmmmmm, yeah


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You may be sitting in the driver seat at the moment, but Keebs has the key.
> Quack doesn't sit in the back. He runs up and down the aisle making airplane noises. I'll be in the lounge chair on top of the bus. Try to miss any low hanging tree limbs. Thanks.
















NCHillbilly said:


> You owe me $29.63 royalties for gratuitous use of my name in a thread title. My attorney will be in touch.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't ask where the water came from but coffee is made.


 


sappermarc said:


> Your not even from Georgia your just lucky we let you play in this sand box at all.








 uuuhh, scuse me? You don't wanna go there, darlin', trust me........ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sterlo58 said:


> Oh lawd...pleeze don't turn a perfectly good driveler into a Florida-North Carolina Bashing forum. That belongs in the deer hunting forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin folks.





mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll, its a beautiful day outside already


 For today.............


SnowHunter said:


> MORNIN!!


 Mornin Sista!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

Mernin, Sugar!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Hiyya Keebs!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well gang I'm headed out to run some errands. Back with ya later.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> uuuhh, scuse me? You don't wanna go there, darlin', trust me........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 no good mernin fer me


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well gang I'm headed out to run some errands. Back with ya later.


 Later!


blood on the ground said:


> no good mernin fer me


 It got your attention................ how was that baked tater?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Your not even from Georgia your just lucky we let you play in this sand box at all.



Just for that, I'm gonna send my agent down there to buy the whole state, build a high fence around it, and excommunicate you to New Jersey.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just for that, I'm gonna send my agent down there to buy the whole state, build a high fence around it, and excommunicate you to New Jersey.



My family has been in Georgia since before the civil war and if the Yank's couldn't burn us out ain't nobody getting me out of here.  Or atleast not alive anyway.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just for that, I'm gonna send my agent down there to buy the whole state, build a high fence around it, and excommunicate you to New Jersey.





sappermarc said:


> My family has been in Georgia since before the civil war and if the Yank's couldn't burn us out ain't nobody getting me out of here.  Or atleast not alive anyway.



Boys, please, don't make me have to step in............. none of this is allowed in a driveler, unnerstand??


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just for that, I'm gonna send my agent down there to buy the whole state, build a high fence around it, and excommunicate you to New Jersey.





sappermarc said:


> My family has been in Georgia since before the civil war and if the Yank's couldn't burn us out ain't nobody getting me out of here.  Or atleast not alive anyway.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Boys, please, don't make me have to step in............. none of this is allowed in a driveler, unnerstand??



Hush it woman


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh lawd...pleeze don't turn a perfectly good driveler into a Florida-North Carolina Bashing forum. That belongs in the deer hunting forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin folks.



Well we could talk about deer farming. 

That's how yall ended up with me over here. I got tired of the arguing over Fl hunters, baiting, deer farming, and all them other dead horses they kept beating. 

I like it better over here so yall are stuck with me now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush it woman


 I'll deal with you later, bubba!


sappermarc said:


> Well we could talk about deer farming.
> 
> That's how yall ended up with me over here. I got tired of the arguing over Fl hunters, baiting, deer farming, and all them other dead horses they kept beating.
> 
> I like it better over here so _*yall are stuck with me now*_.


 wanna bet?


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Boys, please, don't make me have to step in............. none of this is allowed in a driveler, unnerstand??



Well can I at least go to the state line and throw rocks toward his direction?

I've been picking at the HILLBILLY for months. He wouldn't think I liked him anymore if I stopped now.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Well can I at least go to the state line and throw rocks toward his direction?


What you do on your own time doesn't bother me, what you do in the campfire, in a driveler is a whole nuther ball game..........
But I'm warnin ya, if he gits after you, I WILL say "I told you so"!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I'll deal with you later, bubba!
> 
> wanna bet?



 spankin time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> spankin time








 you wish!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2012)

Who`s messin` with my friends in here??


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you wish!



a hmm, you'll see


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Who`s messin` with my friends in here??



keebs starting trouble


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2012)

Brang on the rocks. I'll just sic Keebs on ya, she handles my light whuppin' work.  Oh, and my family has been in Georgia sincet before the war of northern aggression, too, so there. 

Keebs, we just pickin' on each other. We ain't gonna get the short bus bloody. Probably.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Who`s messin` with my friends in here??





Keebs said:


> What you do on your own time doesn't bother me, what you do in the campfire, in a driveler is a whole nuther ball game..........
> But I'm warnin ya, if he gits after you, I WILL say "I told you so"!



Taaattllee tail


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Brang on the rocks. I'll just sic Keebs on ya, she handles my light whuppin' work.  Oh, and my family has been in Georgia since before the civil war, too, so there.
> 
> Keebs, we just pickin' on each other. We ain't gonna get the short bus bloody. Probably.



Every body knew ya'll was playin, but no, a womans got to stick her nose in everything


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Every body knew ya'll was playin, but no, a womans got to stick her nose in everything



Uh oh, now you've done it. I cain't watch.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

Looks like somebody went running to tell momma b/c the kids were throwing sand.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Who`s messin` with my friends in here??





mudracing101 said:


> a hmm, you'll see





mudracing101 said:


> keebs starting trouble


I AM trouble, tyvm!


NCHillbilly said:


> Brang on the rocks. I'll just sic Keebs on ya, she handles my light whuppin' work.  Oh, and my family has been in Georgia sincet before the war of northern aggression, too, so there.
> 
> Keebs, we just pickin' on each other. _*We ain't gonna get the short bus bloody.*_ Probably.


If ya'll do, I promise, ya'll will be the ones cleaning it up!


mudracing101 said:


> Taaattllee tail


I ain't said a word nor sent a pm, smartbutt!


mudracing101 said:


> Every body knew ya'll was playin, but no, a womans got to stick her nose in everything


'bout like a young'un to spout off then run off!


NCHillbilly said:


> Uh oh, now you've done it. I cain't watch.


ain't nuttin but a thang, you see he runned off doncha?


sappermarc said:


> Looks like somebody went running to tell momma b/c the kids were throwing sand.


darlin', I AM da Mama and I wear contacts & don't care for flying sand, nuff said?


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Every body knew ya'll was playin, but no, a womans got to stick her nose in everything



I'm going to sit on the bench with new best friend NCHILLBILLY and just watch this.   Here hillbilly I brought us a both a bag of popcorn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Every body knew ya'll was playin, but no, a womans got to stick her nose in everything


Have mercy on your soul........I don't even know If I can watch this!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I'm going to sit on the bench with new best friend NCHILLBILLY and just watch this.   Here hillbilly I brought us a both a bag of popcorn.


 careful, he likes hot sauce on his popcorn, can ya handle it?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Have mercy on your soul........I don't even know If I can watch this!!


MIIITTCCHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Perfect timing darlin'!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MIIITTCCHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Perfect timing darlin'!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice weather we're having.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice weather we're having.


Heck, it's just nice we're having weather, doncha think?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Heck, it's just nice we're having weather, doncha think?



yep, yep


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MIIITTCCHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Perfect timing darlin'!



Had to be a smokesignallingpmsentbykeebothereferree


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 23, 2012)

Some things are best left unsaid.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had to be a smokesignallingpmsentbykeebothereferree


 Nope, nary a one sent, I promise, BUT if I ever feel like I need to, I know how & who to send them to........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

one good thing about tax season........... We get lunch brought in.
Today is Loco's.




I'm starving.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Some things are best left unsaid.....


 YOU not say something????? Quick, where's the thermometer?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> one good thing about tax season........... We get lunch brought in.
> Today is Loco's.
> 
> 
> ...


I never got a chance to eat at a Loco's, but then, I was afraid if I ever walked in one, they wouldn't let me leave!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I never got a chance to eat at a Loco's, but then, I was afraid if I ever walked in one, they wouldn't let me leave!





Jeff C. said:


> Some things are best left unsaid.....



^^^^^^^^


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ^^^^^^^^


 cheekun!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Uh oh, now you've done it. I cain't watch.


ehhhh, she's all bark


Keebs said:


> I AM trouble, tyvm!
> 
> If ya'll do, I promise, ya'll will be the ones cleaning it up!
> 
> ...


 blah, blah, blah



sappermarc said:


> I'm going to sit on the bench with new best friend NCHILLBILLY and just watch this.   Here hillbilly I brought us a both a bag of popcorn.


Like i said, i aint scared of her


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Have mercy on your soul........I don't even know If I can watch this!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Nice weather we're having.





Jeff C. said:


> Some things are best left unsaid.....


Jeffro, i'm guessing you dont have my back on this one


Keebs said:


> I never got a chance to eat at a Loco's, but then, I was afraid if I ever walked in one, they wouldn't let me leave!



Yep, you probably right


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> ehhhh, she's all kissy face and I love her to pieces!
> Like i said, i aint scared of her I love her too much!
> Jeffro, i'm guessing you dont have my back on this one but that's ok, she know's she's my sweetheart!
> 
> Yep, you probably right and you know I'd be there right along with you!


 MUD, down boy, DOWN!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MUD, down boy, DOWN!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## kracker (Feb 23, 2012)

Went to take out money from the ATM and hit Español by accident. It replied, "Nice try, you don't get paid until all the weeds are pulled!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

ya'll silly.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Went to take out money from the ATM and hit Español by accident. It replied, "Nice try, you don't get paid until all the weeds are pulled!"


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ya'll silly.


 hey kettle!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> ya'll silly.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Is it lunch yet, gotta be gettin close.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

kracker said:


> Went to take out money from the ATM and hit Español by accident. It replied, "Nice try, you don't get paid until all the weeds are pulled!"



I didn't know they had ATM's with Español option.

I know they have them with braille and in the drive through even, just incase there is a blind driver that needs money.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it lunch yet, gotta be gettin close.


 cheekun fingers with hot wing sauce & ranch dressing today!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> hey kettle!



Hey!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Later!
> 
> It got your attention................ how was that baked tater?



it had bacon on it honey, corse it wuz good....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it lunch yet, gotta be gettin close.



no its dinner time!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> cheekun fingers with hot wing sauce & ranch dressing today!


yummmmmm


blood on the ground said:


> no its dinner time!



Lunch for us late getter uppers.



Salad and chicken today


----------



## kracker (Feb 23, 2012)

Pork chops cooked in Johnboy and Billy grilling sauce, baked tater and garlic bread.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I'm going to sit on the bench with new best friend NCHILLBILLY and just watch this.   Here hillbilly I brought us a both a bag of popcorn.



Ya'll be careful and don't get stuck on dat bean ba-----bench and pull off any skin. And ifn' it's cheese flavored  don't scratch. Just sayin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> it had bacon on it honey, corse it wuz good....


 Of course it was!


mudracing101 said:


> yummmmmm
> Lunch for us late getter uppers.
> Salad and chicken today





kracker said:


> Pork chops cooked in Johnboy and Billy grilling sauce, baked tater and garlic bread.


 drool!


Hornet22 said:


> Ya'll be careful and don't get stuck on dat bean ba-----bench and pull off any skin. And ifn' it's cheese flavored  don't scratch. Just sayin


 the voice of experience talking here folks!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

I got left over pizza


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I got left over pizza


pan or thin?


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

it was domino's so kinda in the middle.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> it was domino's so kinda in the middle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2012)

i think i have said it before but just incase i havent ..... i would rather be fishin!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i think i have said it before but just incase i havent ..... i would rather be fishin!


 You like to fish???????


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



little smiley turning cartwheels. 







just use your imagination, I don't have them cute smileys


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> little smiley turning cartwheels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 pm incoming..............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


>




Wow! I go to a safety meeting and StawkerofdeAltamaha has turned this place upside down.   






Me skeered!  

I see hypocrites.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Wow! I go to a safety meeting and StawkerofdeAltamaha has turned this place upside down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They're everywhere!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> They're everywhere!





Especially around the Campfire lately. 



Mini-me has a concert this afternoon. Anyone wanna go?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, the fickle finger of fate has decided that if i fish the lake tonight, i'll be enjoying 20mph and whitecaps. Brother in law says the wind is strong there right now and supposed to stay throughout the night. I don't care! I'm going anyway but i'm also taking my striper box and heavy tackle to fish below the Dam should it come to that.
So, my good friends and fellow winderlickers...... in the immortal words of Jerry Reed:
Westbound and down loaded up and truckin' 
we gonna do what they said can't be done
I gotta long way to go and a short time to get there
I'm westbound, just watch ol' Bammer run....

See ya'll sunday!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pm incoming..............


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Especially around the Campfire lately.
> Mini-me has a concert this afternoon. Anyone wanna go?


 Yeah, they're spillin over from other places!
Uuuuhh, sorry, I gotta pass......... I uh, umm, I gotta wash my hair tonight.........


rhbama3 said:


> Well, the fickle finger of fate has decided that if i fish the lake tonight, i'll be enjoying 20mph and whitecaps. Brother in law says the wind is strong there right now and supposed to stay throughout the night. I don't care! I'm going anyway but i'm also taking my striper box and heavy tackle to fish below the Dam should it come to that.
> So, my good friends and fellow winderlickers...... in the immortal words of Jerry Reed:
> Westbound and down loaded up and truckin'
> we gonna do what they said can't be done
> ...


 Go have fun Wobert!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the fickle finger of fate has decided that if i fish the lake tonight, i'll be enjoying 20mph and whitecaps. Brother in law says the wind is strong there right now and supposed to stay throughout the night. I don't care! I'm going anyway but i'm also taking my striper box and heavy tackle to fish below the Dam should it come to that.
> So, my good friends and fellow winderlickers...... in the immortal words of Jerry Reed:
> Westbound and down loaded up and truckin'
> we gonna do what they said can't be done
> ...



Didn't this very same thing happen last year?    


We'll miss ya Wobbert-Woo!  

Drive safe and have a great time. Wuvs you. 







mrs. hornet22 said:


>




WootWoot!   

She gots it going on.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Dang! I haven't got any of the things I wanted to do done today....

My list of things that I wanted to do:

be lazy
watch a movie or 6
eat lots of junk food
be lazy some more
take a nap

Things I've ACTUALLY done:

washed the dishes
done 5 loads of laundry
folded 5 loads of laundry
straightened up the living room
fed and clothed both babies (multiple times)
got supper stuff out of the freezer to thaw

I hate when Rob decides to stay home instead of working out in the field for the day 

Here's a fun song to move to: (don't mind the weird video, they're a fun, quirky group)


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Don't forget!!!!! If I'll see you in March, and ya want Girl Scout cookies, PM me your order!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Smack, smack ...... any body want a bite of my orange


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the fickle finger of fate has decided that if i fish the lake tonight, i'll be enjoying 20mph and whitecaps. Brother in law says the wind is strong there right now and supposed to stay throughout the night. I don't care! I'm going anyway but i'm also taking my striper box and heavy tackle to fish below the Dam should it come to that.
> So, my good friends and fellow winderlickers...... in the immortal words of Jerry Reed:
> Westbound and down loaded up and truckin'
> we gonna do what they said can't be done
> ...


Careful Bama



Sugar Plum said:


> Don't forget!!!!! If I'll see you in March, and ya want Girl Scout cookies, PM me your order!



IF!!!!!!!!!??????????????


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> IF!!!!!!!!!??????????????



I'm totally gonna see you. No worries dude. You want some cookies? 

Here's another good one. One of my favorite bands:


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'm totally gonna see you. No worries dude. You want some cookies?



 Hmmmm... which way do i wanna go with this


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmmm... which way do i wanna go with this



Bad Mud, bad.......


Wait....I was callin' you bad. Not tellin' you to go the bad way....d'oh!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm outta here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













  I tickle myself


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmmm... which way do i wanna go with this



Only one way comes to mind.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OH, just got WONDERMUS news................. count down is OFFICIALLY started......... 70 working days until someone retires!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the fickle finger of fate has decided that if i fish the lake tonight, i'll be enjoying 20mph and whitecaps. Brother in law says the wind is strong there right now and supposed to stay throughout the night. I don't care! I'm going anyway but i'm also taking my striper box and heavy tackle to fish below the Dam should it come to that.
> So, my good friends and fellow winderlickers...... in the immortal words of Jerry Reed:
> Westbound and down loaded up and truckin'
> we gonna do what they said can't be done
> ...


Good luck Wingman


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bad Mud, bad.......
> 
> 
> Wait....I was callin' you bad. Not tellin' you to go the bad way....d'oh!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm outta here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buh bye



gobbleinwoods said:


> Only one way comes to mind.





Keebs said:


> OH, just got WONDERMUS news................. count down is OFFICIALLY started......... 70 working days until someone retires!





Watched the last 5 laps of the race , Jr almost won it , danica hit the wall hard


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Buh bye
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Uhoh- Tbug's gonna be soooooo upset!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Uhoh- Tbug's gonna be soooooo upset!



thats the first thing i thought


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Buh bye
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She was not real happy according to what she said on the scanner either. Was a hard lick sho nuff


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> She was not real happy according to what she said on the scanner either. Was a hard lick sho nuff



Yes it was , but i just seen the post interview and she's ok


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> thats the first thing i thought


she's gonna git you!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

Just did some figuring......... co-worker could lay out of work from now until her retirement date & just draw her paychecks! but I know she won't!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> she's gonna git you!



Thats why she wasnt on here at the time, she was watching it hollaring, GO GIRL GO


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Just did some figuring......... co-worker could lay out of work from now until her retirement date & just draw her paychecks! but I know she won't!



Youre putting a lot of thought into this aint you


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Just did some figuring......... co-worker could lay out of work from now until her retirement date & just draw her paychecks! but I know she won't!





It`s nice when you can do that.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Youre putting a lot of thought into this aint you


 Duh, ya think?? 


Nicodemus said:


> It`s nice when you can do that.


 I wouldn't have wanted to see you leave!  YOUR kinda grouchiness is sooooo much different from hers!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wouldn't have wanted to see you leave!  YOUR kinda grouchiness is sooooo much different from hers!




Thank you, Keebs....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you, Keebs....


 I speak the truth!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ya'll hold on to your hats. It's windy out there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




WOW's hold on to your bras


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 23, 2012)

Keebs said:


> OH, just got WONDERMUS news................. count down is OFFICIALLY started......... 70 working days until someone retires!



So..... I could move down there and take her place.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Alright Keebs , you ready, oh and lets hope Kyle bush hits the wall before the end of the race


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll hold on to your hats. It's windy out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What if we like swingin' in the wind?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll hold on to your hats. It's windy out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...









mrs. hornet22 said:


> So..... I could move down there and take her place.


 I wish............. they ain't hiring, they're just shifting someone over.......... but it's ok, the one they're putting here is a sweety!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright Keebs , you ready, oh and lets hope Kyle bush hits the wall before the end of the race



heck, only reason you'll see me watch racing is for the beer & wall hitting!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> What if we like swingin' in the wind?





Keebs said:


> heck, only reason you'll see me watch racing is for the beer & wall hitting!



Well lets go


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the fickle finger of fate has decided that if i fish the lake tonight, i'll be enjoying 20mph and whitecaps. Brother in law says the wind is strong there right now and supposed to stay throughout the night. I don't care! I'm going anyway but i'm also taking my striper box and heavy tackle to fish below the Dam should it come to that.
> So, my good friends and fellow winderlickers...... in the immortal words of Jerry Reed:
> Westbound and down loaded up and truckin'
> we gonna do what they said can't be done
> ...



Well then it's settled...it's going to rain all weekend!


----------



## NOYDB (Feb 23, 2012)

Swingin' in da wind.... mmmmmmmm


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 23, 2012)

Whaaaaazzzz uuuuuuupppp


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2012)

Justa swangin . . .


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

I got busy at work and then wife told me we were eating dinner with some friends, but I'm back now.   Did ya'll miss me?


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Justa swangin . . .



Charlotte she's as purty as tha angels when they sang 
I can't believe I'm out here on her front porch in a swang.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 23, 2012)

~groan~............. oooopssss, scuse me, carry on...........


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2012)

Sum crazzzzy weather today ... sure hope we dont have any cows fly past the house tonight.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, ya better batten down the hatches!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh lawd....the first night we got the kids to bed on time since we got our new tv and Rob picks out the DUMBEST movie ever.....

How y'all is?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd....the first night we got the kids to bed on time since we got our new tv and Rob picks out the DUMBEST movie ever.....
> 
> How y'all is?





Waiting on 7am !!!


Whatchawatchin???


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2012)

where everyone go?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> where everyone go?





I dunno, looks like it's just you, me and Cort . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> where everyone go?


I dunno........Hope they aren't stuck in an elevator with Quack hoping he doesn't pass wind again!!

Hey Snowy!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I dunno........Hope they aren't stuck in an elevator with Quack hoping he doesn't pass wind again!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!





Threadkilla !!!  You're messing up my threesome !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7am !!!
> 
> 
> Whatchawatchin???



I dunno what it's called....Stoopid Movie. Think that's the name. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, looks like it's just you, me and Cort . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Threadkilla !!!  You're messing up my threesome !!


I'll leave ya'll to yourselves!!........Carry on!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Randy Rogers band playin' in the earbuds while Rob is watchin' his stoopid movies.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'll leave ya'll to yourselves!!........Carry on!!



 There's always room for one more!


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno, looks like it's just you, me and Cort . . .





RUTTNBUCK said:


> I dunno........Hope they aren't stuck in an elevator with Quack hoping he doesn't pass wind again!!
> 
> Hey Snowy!!



Hey Mitch 


I got semi crispy workin outside today  Its February for goodness sake  So I'm takin my hind end to bed. Night Yall!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> There's always room for one more!






If you insist !!!   Come on Mitch, time for a lil Twista !!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> If you insist !!!   Come on Mitch, time for a lil Twista !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 23, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Hey Mitch
> 
> 
> I got semi crispy workin outside today  Its February for goodness sake  So I'm takin my hind end to bed. Night Yall!


G'night Nic!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> If you insist !!!   Come on Mitch, time for a lil Twista !!





Sugar Plum said:


>


Lawd what have I done got myself into!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Lawd what have I done got myself into!!



Well? Ya wanna?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Well? Ya wanna?






I'm ALL in !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm ALL in !!!



Like anyone had to even ask YOU....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Like anyone had to even ask YOU....






I just wanted to remove ANY doubt . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I just wanted to remove ANY doubt . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2012)

I think you skeered Mitch off . . .


----------



## slip (Feb 23, 2012)

Idjits ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 23, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think you skeered Mitch off . . .



I think we done skeered EVERYONE off! 

Gonna go watch the rest of this stoopid movie. See ya tomorrow!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 23, 2012)

slip said:


> Idjits ...




'Evening midjit idjit !!!! 






Sugar Plum said:


> I think we done skeered EVERYONE off!
> 
> Gonna go watch the rest of this stoopid movie. See ya tomorrow!




'Night !!!   Okay, 7 mo hours to go !!!  Whoooooooot !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2012)

'Mornin Gobblin and EE !!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin Gobblin and EE !!!!



TGIF.  Good Morning to you Mr. Quackster !!!  Are you having a slow night?     Gobblin should be here any second.  I need some of his coffee this morning to get me going.  Looks like the rain and possibly some nasty weather may be here later this morning.  I sure hope that it washes away this dang pollen that is driving me crazy.  I am still trying to pay someone else to take over all of my symptoms so that I can be back to normal again soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2012)

morning winderlikers.







 or a special cup for those who can


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Mornin`.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2012)

When I looked at 1 it was 72 and now at 5:30ish it is still 70.  Warmer outside than in the house.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh Nic your beverage looks better than the Bailey's I offered this AM


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Bailey`s is good. I love a good shot of that stuff in a big cup of boiled coffee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`.





'Mornin !!!!  Tomi been down your way ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin !!!!  Tomi been down your way ???





She has been but didn`t bring any apple pie. This is some she gave me to help recuperate from that last knee surgery.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2012)

I hope Robert brought his wet suit with him to Bama, he's gonna need it !!!


Poor fella . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hope Robert brought his wet suit with him to Bama, he's gonna need it !!!
> 
> 
> Poor fella . . .



I found a little porker they might be able to hunt successfully today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I found a like porker they might be able to hunt successfully today.





Mmmmmm, BACON !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2012)

Mernin baconaters..........please confirm its friday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin baconaters..........please confirm its friday!



Does this make it official?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2012)

So glad its Friday! 

Mornin Yall


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does this make it official?



yep..atl do it!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 24, 2012)

Mornin peeps


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 24, 2012)

OK Folks, There is ONLY 304 more shopping days until Christmas.   

The above message is just for you Procrastinators !!!

Now back to our regular scheduled program.

Good Morning to You, Snowy.  Happy Friday back to you.  Top of the day to you too, Blood and Sterlo.

Sure hope that everyone has a good day today and maybe even do a good deed for someone else before you go to sleep tonight.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2012)

Good morning everybody and TGIF!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2012)

wind and rain.  The front porch is 6'6" with a 2 foot overhang on the eaves and the rain is hitting the house.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wind and rain.  The front porch is 6'6" with a 2 foot overhang on the eaves and the rain is hitting the house.



 WOW



Its tepid, humid and very still up here  

Hopefully the weather holds till tonight.. I got too much to do to be stuck in the house all day!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

HSIF 

Mornin ijiticracy  Gettin my gettin done then its off to 10rc


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Morning all, sun is out and its a beautifull day, Friday too


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 24, 2012)

70 degrees and cloudy.   Doesn't look threatening and no wind.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm off an I'm not drivin......hmmmmmmmmmmm..............well we all know what that means don't we


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Mornin' everyone. Cloudy and rainy here...is it naptime yet?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK Folks, There is ONLY 304 more shopping days until Christmas.
> 
> The above message is just for you Procrastinators !!!
> 
> ...






Thankya Uncle Mike, Dawn and I are headed to the mountains to celebrate her 23rd year of being married to me !!





And I will be doing LOTS of "good deeds" this weekend . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm off an I'm not drivin......hmmmmmmmmmmm..............well we all know what that means don't we


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm off an I'm not drivin......hmmmmmmmmmmm..............well we all know what that means don't we




Ya gotta be workin???  Be careful out there today nephew, it could get rough ???





Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' everyone. Cloudy and rainy here...is it naptime yet?






Sleep Monsta is ALL ova me !!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankya Uncle Mike, Dawn and I are headed to the mountains to celebrate her 23rd year of being married to me !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This weekend is my parents 41th anniversary


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2012)

Can someone fax me a beer?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> This weekend is my parents 41th anniversary






Cooooool !!!


Dang bro, just how old are ya , twelven???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Can someone fax me a beer?





Nope, BUT I can fax you a pic of my buttocks ???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

TGIF!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, BUT I can fax you a pic of my buttocks ???






turned 39 on the 11th of this month yep, i'm old


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> TGIF!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> turned 39 on the 11th of this month yep, i'm old


 young'un!


mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> nope, but i can fax you a pic of my buttocks ???



again???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

It's pitch black dark outside.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Well its 2 fer breakfast  Gonna be the best Friday in months


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> again???





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's pitch black dark outside.





Hankus said:


> Well its 2 fer breakfast  Gonna be the best Friday in months


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> again???









mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's pitch black dark outside.





Hankus said:


> Well its 2 fer breakfast  Gonna be the best Friday in months


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>



You know it 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya gotta be workin???  Be careful out there today nephew, it could get rough ???



Nope  bein exported to 10rc fer werk detail fer the weekend  Don't think it'll get too rough to ride in the Caddy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

now the radio is breaking in with tornado warnings. Butts and Jasper counties so far.
good thunder storm here. Call me weird, but I love a thunder storm.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 24, 2012)

I drove over last night in 40mph winds pushing cars and trucks all over the road. I went down to the lake and watched the 4 foot waves and went back to the trailer. Now, I'm sitting here in a t'storm with 20mph winds and under a tornado watch. Haven't wet a line yet and prolly won't anytime soon. It sux to be me.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> now the radio is breaking in with tornado warnings. Butts and Jasper counties so far.
> good thunder storm here. Call me weird, but I love a thunder storm.


 you & me both!


rhbama3 said:


> I drove over last night in 40mph winds pushing cars and trucks all over the road. I went down to the lake and watched the 4 foot waves and went back to the trailer. Now, I'm sitting here in a t'storm with 20mph winds and under a tornado watch. Haven't wet a line yet and prolly won't anytime soon. It sux to be me.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I drove over last night in 40mph winds pushing cars and trucks all over the road. I went down to the lake and watched the 4 foot waves and went back to the trailer. Now, I'm sitting here in a t'storm with 20mph winds and under a tornado watch. Haven't wet a line yet and prolly won't anytime soon. It sux to be me.....



tap the 30pk and bake some special brownies everything after that will be fun even if you dont get to fish. 
did you see the size of that chicken!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sitting here at work and watching the guys across the street, (local fish market) wash down oysters and load in peoples coolers is giving me a great idea


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I drove over last night in 40mph winds pushing cars and trucks all over the road. I went down to the lake and watched the 4 foot waves and went back to the trailer. Now, I'm sitting here in a t'storm with 20mph winds and under a tornado watch. Haven't wet a line yet and prolly won't anytime soon. It sux to be me.....



 hunker down Wingman


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Sitting here at work and watching the guys across the street, (local fish market) wash down oysters and load in peoples coolers is giving me a great idea


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I drove over last night in 40mph winds pushing cars and trucks all over the road. I went down to the lake and watched the 4 foot waves and went back to the trailer. Now, I'm sitting here in a t'storm with 20mph winds and under a tornado watch. Haven't wet a line yet and prolly won't anytime soon. It sux to be me.....



Just put the wind to your back, it'll help ya cast farther


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey yall!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just put the wind to your back, it'll help ya cast farther



Good advise if you have to pee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2012)

anyone no where i can buy a replacement canvas for my popup camper?....i checked with coleman and ouch!! they B high


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Hey yall!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> anyone no where i can buy a replacement canvas for my popup camper?....i checked with coleman and ouch!! they B high



Check this place;

http://www.rvworkshop.com/index.php

Or you could just buy my Coleman / Fleetwood Popup...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

My stomach says its almost lunch time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

huntinstuff said:


> Hey yall!


 how ya been?


mudracing101 said:


> My stomach says its almost lunch time


 I'm snackin on a cucumber & ranch right now!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> My stomach says its almost lunch time



Just got done eatin' left over baked spaghetti........dadgum yummy too...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just got done eatin' left over baked spaghetti........dadgum yummy too...


yum!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

must reframe, must reframe 69 more working days, 69moredaystillIamfree!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs, I`ve turned my tiller upside down out in the pasture. The wind is blowin` so hard here that it`s slingin` dirt and dust though it and it`s headed your way, already plowed garden soil. All you have to do is set your rows, throw your seed out, and you got your garden planted.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, I`ve turned my tiller upside down out in the pasture. The wind is blowin` so hard here that it`s slingin` dirt and dust though it and it`s headed your way, already plowed garden soil. All you have to do is set your rows, throw your seed out, and you got your garden planted.


 I thought it was going North of me............ I'll be waiting on MC to tell me when to hunker down then!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I thought it was going North of me............ I'll be waiting on MC to tell me when to hunker down then!





No rain here yet, just wind. At times it has the field in front of the house so dusty you cant see the other side of it. It`s really howlin` here.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

North of Macoon


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> No rain here yet, just wind. At times it has the field in front of the house so dusty you cant see the other side of it. It`s really howlin` here.


It's got some pine tree's moving over this way!


Hankus said:


> North of Macoon


 moving right along, ain't ya?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

It just thundered so hard  it set  car alarms off.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey SuckerPunch....... I waved all the way through 4syth


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's got some pine tree's moving over this way!
> 
> moving right along, ain't ya?



Yep  Rainin though 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> It just thundered so hard  it set  car alarms off.



I ain got no larm to set off in mine


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It just thundered so hard  it set  car alarms off.





Hankus said:


> Hey SuckerPunch....... I waved all the way through 4syth


 ooooo she's gonna git you!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It just thundered so hard  it set  car alarms off.



That wasn't thunder. Sorry, i was trying to hold it back..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That wasn't thunder. Sorry, i was trying to hold it back..





At first I thought Quack had made it up this way, but I think that will be a little later today.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow...I just witnessed a thread about a big engine explode before my very eyes. 

Idjuts ...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 24, 2012)

Biggest engine on an X5 is 4.8L.   FWIW


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ooooo she's gonna git you!!!!!!



So


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> Biggest engine on an X5 is 4.8L.   FWIW



Wazza X5


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wow...I just witnessed a thread about a big engine explode before my very eyes.
> 
> Idjuts ...



That was really something to see


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Wazza X5



It was a car in the shortest lived thread I done seen in a while.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Was the engine thing started by Unks offspring


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Was the engine thing started by Unks offspring



One of em. 

Then another one of em jumped in and it got ugly


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> It was a car in the shortest lived thread I done seen in a while.



Thanks  When he said on I thought airpane


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Was the engine thing started by Unks offspring



That man has kiddies everywhere   Someone needs to take him to the Vet and get him clipped


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Golden corral , about to pop, Getting dark here and the wind has picked up. And it looks like i missed a good thread banning


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Golden corral , about to pop, Getting dark here and the wind has picked up. And it looks like i missed a good thread banning



Didn't miss much


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

I member why I don't like lanter


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wow...I just witnessed a thread about a big engine explode before my very eyes.
> 
> Idjuts ...





Hankus said:


> So


 ooook!


hdm03 said:


> That was really something to see


 two newbie's fighting it out!


mudracing101 said:


> Golden corral , about to pop, Getting dark here and the wind has picked up. And it looks like i missed a good thread banning


Carter's gizzard plate, dropped off by my bestest frwiend as a surprise! dang I'm full!



Sterlo58 said:


> Didn't miss much


 it didn't last long did it?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> North of Macoon



You should have stopped by to say hi


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Check this place;
> 
> http://www.rvworkshop.com/index.php
> 
> Or you could just buy my Coleman / Fleetwood Popup...



thanks for the link MC thats good stuff!!

i think i am going to fix this one up... it was given to me about 3 weeks ago . its in great shape but it has a really bad musky smell. the feller that give it to me said he hadnt opened it in 6 or 7 years..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey SuckerPunch....... I waved all the way through 4syth



D'oh! Just got to this post....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> D'oh! Just got to this post....


 wondered how long it'd take ya!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> D'oh! Just got to this post....



 I'm to Old Dixie Hwy now


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wondered how long it'd take ya!



Was lookin in on my cell....takes forever 

He's gonna get it on his way back through


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wondered how long it'd take ya!



She's quick on the uptake.  

going to change your name again Suga?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> wondered how long it'd take ya!



Hush it woman


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She's quick on the uptake.
> 
> going to change your name again Suga?







Nah, I like the current.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Was lookin in on my cell....takes forever
> 
> He's gonna get it on his way back through



Mines slow too 

Hmmmmm......doubtful 



gobbleinwoods said:


> She's quick on the uptake.
> 
> going to change your name again Suga?



We won't even hafta change initials this time


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Was lookin in on my cell....takes forever
> 
> He's gonna get it on his way back through


 I tried to warn him, but Nnnooooo, he don't lissen!


gobbleinwoods said:


> She's quick on the uptake.
> 
> going to change your name again Suga?





Hankus said:


> Hush it woman


 I don't think so..............


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mines slow too
> 
> Hmmmmm......doubtful
> 
> ...



Doubtful? Well see. Ya gotta pass through here SOMEtime.....

SP will NOT stand for SuckerPunch. Unless you wanna a fat one across yer lip. 



Keebs said:


> I tried to warn him, but Nnnooooo, he don't lissen!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so..............



Do they EVER listen??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh! Guess what, Y'all?? I got an email from a younger cousin of mine that I haven't seen in YEARS. Her momma ran off with her and her big sister close to 13 or so years ago. Nobody heard from them at all. But we found them recently and she wrote to me!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I tried to warn him, but Nnnooooo, he don't lissen!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so..............



I'm diggin this hole, you just prop on yer shovel an watch 



Sugar Plum said:


> Doubtful? Well see. Ya gotta pass through here SOMEtime.....
> 
> SP will NOT stand for SuckerPunch. Unless you wanna a fat one across yer lip.
> 
> ...



Mebbe 

Hit me, hit me


Yes, but we rarely care to process it as y'all want it interpreted


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh! Guess what, Y'all?? I got an email from a younger cousin of mine that I haven't seen in YEARS. Her momma ran off with her and her big sister close to 13 or so years ago. Nobody heard from them at all. But we found them recently and she wrote to me!!!!!



Cool


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I'm diggin this hole, you just prop on yer shovel an watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh lawd.....you are a silly one, aren't ya?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh lawd.....you are a silly one, aren't ya?



Keebs says I'm spacial 








On another note I'm outta beer


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Keebs says I'm spacial
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with the spacial part.....and how in the world is HANKUS out of beer???? Oh no!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Gotta go flip through some old photo albums now. The newly found cousin wants to see some pics. Be back later!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I agree with the spacial part.....and how in the world is HANKUS out of beer???? Oh no!!!!!



Hankus not out of beer,


beer in Hankus.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I agree with the spacial part.....and how in the world is HANKUS out of beer???? Oh no!!!!!



Say it aint so. 

Is it the end of times


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh! Guess what, Y'all?? I got an email from a younger cousin of mine that I haven't seen in YEARS. Her momma ran off with her and her big sister close to 13 or so years ago. Nobody heard from them at all. But we found them recently and she wrote to me!!!!!


 That's neat!!!! Congrats!


Hankus said:


> I'm diggin this hole, you just prop on yer shovel an watch
> 
> Yes, but we rarely care to process it as y'all want it interpreted


ah'ight, you got it.........
sometimes you can really nail stuff, ya know?


Hankus said:


> Keebs says I'm spacial


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

_*MUUUUDDDDDD!!!!!!!*_
You alright over there?????????


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2012)

Keep an eye out, Keebs, if you haven't been looking at the weather-there's a 'nader somewhere between Omega and Enigma.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Keep an eye out, Keebs, if you haven't been looking at the weather-there's a 'nader somewhere between Omega and Enigma.


 That's why I was hollerin at Mud, that's HIS neck of the woods!
 Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

Just got a text from Mud, internet is down & they is getting Hammered in Tift county!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

He said not to worry, he's too big to be blown away............ BUT if the water keeps coming, he might float away!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

We just got some sideways rain and some awful wind. Sky has a strange look to it as well. I had to scurry in from the barn.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> We just got some sideways rain and some awful wind. Sky has a strange look to it as well. _*I had to scurry *_in from the barn.


 I wish I coulda seen that!


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2012)

Been up all durn morning with this weather ... sounds like bombs going off Kinda funny though, big bad guard dawg koda tried so hard to get his fat butt under the bed .. he managed to fit about half of his self under there.

But we got atleast 3, maybe 4 (hard to see out the window) inches in the gauge.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Been up all durn morning with this weather ... sounds like bombs going off Kinda funny though, big bad guard dawg koda tried so hard to get his fat butt under the bed .. he managed to fit about half of his self under there.
> 
> But we got atleast 3, maybe 4 (hard to see out the window) inches in the gauge.


They're funny when they get like that, Cutter is the same way, she'll shimmy & scooch into the smallest places she can find!
Hey Moppett, you got a couple live wires loose in the campfire, can ya get them in check, please?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm okay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> They're funny when they get like that, Cutter is the same way, she'll shimmy & scooch into the smallest places she can find!
> Hey Moppett, you got a couple live wires loose in the campfire, can ya get them in check, please?!



dippinK is a day off from school, middle school, I do believe.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Moppett, you got a couple live wires loose in the campfire, can ya get them in check, please?!





Yep, my first thought was "Well, I guess Red done snuck back in".      


Nice to see someone resurrected, only to have them smashed like a bug again.  




QUITTIN TIME!   

Gotta go get she who puts the turtle in turtlebug and stop by MediaCON's offices. Check the news, if they say a tornado hit Valdosta, don't worry, I just was able to get my hands across the customer service desk.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm okay!!!!!!!!!!!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> dippinK is a day off from school, middle school, I do believe.


 I think so too.......... sheesh!


turtlebug said:


> Yep, my first thought was "Well, I guess Red done snuck back in".
> 
> 
> Nice to see someone resurrected, only to have them smashed like a bug again.
> ...


 Hope it all goes well for ya!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 24, 2012)

well that oughta do it for saucy...wow


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


> well that oughta do it for saucy...wow


 I wonder if that's a record or something?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wonder if that's a record or something?



and poof he was gone.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I wonder if that's a record or something?



I would take a wild guess that someone has managed to get banned with one post.  Then there are those that get rebanned as they try to rejoin without ever posting.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2012)

Its windy! I think I saw a few cows and hay bales sail by earlier 


Hey Yall!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> and poof he was gone.





Nitram4891 said:


> I would take a wild guess that someone has managed to get banned with one post.  Then there are those that get rebanned as they try to rejoin without ever posting.


I wonder what category he fell into?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

The weekend has officially begun. 
With all this rain, I might just haveta go muddin in my Honda.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

Dang, all the threads are gone. Now I can't post the pics of my golfcart's cupholders.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The weekend has officially begun.
> With all this rain, I might just haveta go muddin in my Honda.


 you need a beemer, doodette!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang, all the post are gone. Now I can't post the pics of my golfcart's cupholders.


 post'em up here, we'll criti, I mean critique it !


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2012)

Holy crap; this is the slowest part of the week


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Please ignore the young trolls. Thanks.


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I agree with the spacial part.....and how in the world is HANKUS out of beer???? Oh no!!!!!



Stopped an fixed half of that. Now on to TN (actually pretty close now)


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap; this is the slowest part of the week


kinda like this, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Nicodemus said:


> Please ignore the young trolls. Thanks.


 Yes sir, thanks for cleaning up!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> kinda like this, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I sure hope they pay Nick more than the average sanitation worker cause he takes out an awful lot of trash.    


Didn't even try going to MediaCON. I wasn't gonna fight my way through two more school zones in this weather. 

Came home, unscrewed the coaxial and screwed it back in and BAM, instant internet. 

I'm sure it won't last.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I sure hope they pay Nick more than the average sanitation worker cause he takes out an awful lot of trash.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Full staff effort, Ladies, we all work together.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Full staff effort, Ladies, we all work together.


 And ya'll do a great job!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Keebs said:


> And ya'll do a great job!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

Y'all anythin in Chattanooga


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 24, 2012)

Im out ya'll see ya, come on Keebs trucks runnin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 24, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Im out ya'll see ya, come on Keebs trucks runnin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Stopped an fixed half of that. Now on to TN (actually pretty close now)



How about you swing on over to Mississippi and pick up a couple Ladner pups for me on your way back?


----------



## Hankus (Feb 24, 2012)

I have started 5 o'clock twice today


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Hamburger steaks with rice and onion gravy....mmmmmm good. 

Now on to some made from scratch oatmeal/raisin/pecan cookies!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hamburger steaks with rice and onion gravy....mmmmmm good.
> 
> Now on to some made from scratch oatmeal/raisin/pecan cookies!!!



dang, you sellin them cookies
crab cakes here.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> dang, you sellin them cookies
> crab cakes here.



Mmmm. Haven't had a good crab cake in a long time. We had salmon patties last night!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Evenin` Ladies...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` Ladies...



Hiyya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Ya`ll conducted yourselves admirably in one particular thread a little while ago.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Evenin` Ladies...



Evenin Gent


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll conducted yourselves admirably in one particular thread a little while ago.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll conducted yourselves admirably in one particular thread a little while ago.



why thank ya


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Ya`ll stick around. Got a little work to tend to then I`ll set a spell with ya`ll.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll stick around. Got a little work to tend to then I`ll set a spell with ya`ll.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2012)

What's up, winderlickers?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> What's up, winderlickers?



Friday night. Whatcha cookin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Just stuck Rex in the bathtub with Emily. She was splashin' him with the water, until he touched her with his toes. Then she pushed them away and said "EWWWWWW, stinky toes!"


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2012)

Had a big ol' bacon cheeseburger that the mizzus cooked up. Right tasty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Just stuck Rex in the bathtub with Emily. She was splashin' him with the water, until he touched her with his toes. Then she pushed them away and said "EWWWWWW, stinky toes!"






NCHillbilly said:


> Had a big ol' bacon cheeseburger that the mizzus cooked up. Right tasty.



Well....... didn't know the mizzus cooked. No pics of HER work


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh yeah, she's a good cook, and there's pics of her stuff in there too. I just set back and was lazy tonight.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Oh yeah, she's a good cook, and there's pics of her stuff in there too. I just set back and was lazy tonight.



I love to cook myself.  He actually gets stir crazy when he can't be in the kitchen. I think we need a kitchen made for two.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Got to get babies to bed. Bbl!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey everybody!

Is anybody in here still talking to me?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 24, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> Is anybody in here still talking to me?



Just not the wimminfolks  

Man, this weather is screwy-got up at 5am this morning and it was 63*-warmest night it's been since about September. Now it's snowing.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 24, 2012)

if you have to deal with snow you live to far north.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> if you have to deal with snow you live to far north.



How bout one, just one POSITIVE comment
Life IS good.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok, one of the babies is in bed. Rob is in charge of the other two.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How bout one, just one POSITIVE comment
> Life IS good.





Good gravy, I really gotta work on sounding more positive.   

I'm positive NCHILLBILLY lives to far North.  

You sound like my wife.  She gets on to me all the time for being negative.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Ok, one of the babies is in bed. Rob is in charge of the other two.



 He's watchin the race and I'm drankin wine. How you doin


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's watchin the race and I'm drankin wine. How you doin



Wishin' I was drankin' some wine too  Hard to get a good drank on when I'm still nursing Rex. Easier to just not do it than to try and time everything accordingly. 

Eatin' some home made cookies instead


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He's watchin the race and I'm drankin wine. How you doin





Are you sittin in a bean bag chair?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

A glass of Makers Mark on ice would go well about now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Wishin' I was drankin' some wine too  Hard to get a good drank on when I'm still nursing Rex. Easier to just not do it than to try and time everything accordingly.
> 
> Eatin' some home made cookies instead


I want some of them. I KNOW they are better than GS cookies. 


sappermarc said:


> Are you sittin in a bean bag chair?


 Who invited you in here


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I want some of them. I KNOW they are better than GS cookies.



Man they are! I like to sprinkle a little sugar on them as soon as they come out. Oh lawd.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Man they are! I like to sprinkle a little sugar on them as soon as they come out. Oh lawd.....





That`s enough!!   Yer killin` me!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> A glass of Makers Mark on ice would go well about now.



I'm sippin on an H2O cocktail on the rocks..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Y'all don't forget. If you're close to the Bass Pro in Macon tomorrow evening, I'll be there with my Girl Scouts, sellin' cookies


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s enough!!   Yer killin` me!!!







Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sippin on an H2O cocktail on the rocks..



Me too. I can tell I haven't had enough of it lately.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Me too. I can tell I haven't had enough of it lately.



Yup, my first clue is a headache. I'm gettin better at puttin away the required 2 liters a day, it's just a habit that has to be developed.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 24, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I want some of them. I KNOW they are better than GS cookies.
> Who invited you in here



I've been playing nice in this thread.   How long yall gonna be mad about my other thread?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup, my first clue is a headache. I'm gettin better at puttin away the required 2 liters a day, it's just a habit that has to be developed.



That's usually my first clue, too. Then my muscles feel all tight. I'm trying to drink more water, but I get caught up doing so much, every day, that I usually forget to until I'm REALLY thirsty. Not cool when you're, uh, making your baby's supper. He wasn't too happy with me today....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I've been playing nice in this thread.   How long yall gonna be mad about my other thread?



Who cares. don't take long.............................


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2012)

Well I'm glad yall are enjoying your adult beverages.  Wobbert-Woo!  is gonna think I had a few tonight. 

He texted me and sent pic of a rather successful crappie hunt this afternoon and told me he was getting ready to go back out tonight. We giggled, Bait sent his love and we said our goodbyes.



EvilRubberDucky had to work til 11 tonight so I sent a text...
"Goodnight my sweet baby boy, I love you. Talk to you in the morning. Hugs and kisses"  



A few minutes later, I was looking at my phone and pretty much threw it across the couch screaming OH MY GOD!!!      


I sent that text to Wobbert-Woo!        





Sooo... since I haven't heard anything back, I figure either Bammer hasn't checked his phone or he fell overboard and is sitting at the bottom of a lake in Alabama scratching his head and thinking "My Bugsy Boo really has lost it".    





It's obviously been a LONG day.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 24, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I've been playing nice in this thread.   How long yall gonna be mad about my other thread?


They never really forget!!..........They may get distracted over shiny objects from time to time, but they really never forget!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> That's usually my first clue, too. Then my muscles feel all tight. I'm trying to drink more water, but I get caught up doing so much, every day, that I usually forget to until I'm REALLY thirsty. Not cool when you're, uh, making your baby's supper. He wasn't too happy with me today....



Better drink more water, wouldn't want him to cave one in...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Well I'm glad yall are enjoying your adult beverages.  Wobbert-Woo!  is gonna think I had a few tonight.
> 
> He texted me and sent pic of a rather successful crappie hunt this afternoon and told me he was getting ready to go back out tonight. We giggled, Bait sent his love and we said our goodbyes.
> 
> ...



Dang! Had to clean my screen off after reading that! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better drink more water, wouldn't want him to cave one in...



 Oh lawd! I never thought of that!!


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yup, my first clue is a headache. I'm gettin better at puttin away the required 2 liters a day, it's just a habit that has to be developed.



Yep and once you develop the habit and dont keep up with it for a day or 7 you feel like a slug rolled in salt.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang! Had to clean my screen off after reading that!





Bait is STILL laughing about it.  


It's like I told him, after a surprise 30 minute phone call from Quack that started out about turkey chokes and wound up on "strangling yardbird", my mind was frazzled.     


It just rolls downhill.  

I finally forwarded said text to my son. I'm sure somehow I screwed that up too and now he probably thinks Mr. Robert is off his rocker.  






Yall, my car was glowing yellow this morning. I usually don't have the runny nose and red eyes this bad until late March. Zyrtec and Allegra together aren't even working.  I don't know if I'll be able to see to even shoot at a paper turkey this weekend.  

Pass the Benadryl please, at least I'll sleep good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Yep and once you develop the habit and dont keep up with it for a day or 7 you feel like a slug rolled in salt.



Yep, ain't that for sure. My plan was to cut back to one caffeine drink a day, whether it be a cup of coffee in the morning or a diet coke later on. It's gotten so where I can do the one cup of coffee on occasion, just not everyday, but the diet coke??? It's like drinking liquid lead. I've totally grown intolerant of carbonated drinks by doin this routine.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 24, 2012)

slip said:


> Yep and once you develop the habit and dont keep up with it for a day or 7 you feel like a slug rolled in salt.



You should know Rooster Booster.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 24, 2012)

Ok y'all, gonna go watch a movie about grass. Hmmm.....wish I had some, bet my cookies would be even better.....


----------



## slip (Feb 24, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, ain't that for sure. My plan was to cut back to one caffeine drink a day, whether it be a cup of coffee in the morning or a diet coke later on. It's gotten so where I can do the one cup of coffee on occasion, just not everyday, but the diet coke??? It's like drinking liquid lead. I've totally grown intolerant of carbonated drinks by doin this routine.


If i could give up or atleast cut back on the sweet tea i'd be doing good ... but i just cant. I used to live on soda, then i cut way way back to only a few a week, now it dont even taste good to me.


turtlebug said:


> You should know Rooster Booster.



I kinda miss that stuff ... and monster ...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 24, 2012)

slip said:


> If i could give up or atleast cut back on the sweet tea i'd be doing good ... but i just cant. I used to live on soda, then i cut way way back to only a few a week, now it dont even taste good to me.
> 
> 
> I kinda miss that stuff ... and monster ...



Check out water kefir.

We're gonna try and replace all coke consumption w/this stuff. And anyone that knows me, knows all I drink, aside from coffee, is Diet Coke!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 25, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Check out water kefir.
> 
> We're gonna try and replace all coke consumption w/this stuff. And anyone that knows me, knows all I drink, aside from coffee, is Diet Coke!


One Diet Coke in the morning is my cup of coffee!!


----------



## Hankus (Feb 25, 2012)

MORNIN IJITOCRACY FROM TENNESSEE  


Now back to tryin to sleep


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> MORNIN IJITOCRACY FROM TENNESSEE
> 
> 
> Now back to tryin to sleep



Dang Hankus ya woke me up with all that screamin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2012)

Hankus,  quiet please you will wake the volunteers.

Sterlo, morning

Here is the first cup off the machine


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)

Mernin idji,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,fine droo,,,,,,,errr,,,,,,,drivelers..


----------



## Hankus (Feb 25, 2012)

REMORNIN IJITOCRACY


Now fer breakfast an a beer.......not necessarily in that order


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2012)

Hankus said:


> REMORNIN IJITOCRACY
> 
> 
> Now fer breakfast an a beer.......not necessarily in that order



Glad your priorities are straight.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

Mornin' y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy



Hold that thought. I'm changin avatar's...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hold that thought. I'm changin avatar's...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey miss Plum


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey miss Plum



Well! Hellloooooooo to you, too


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hold that thought. I'm changin avatar's...



Gettin ready for Easter I see.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hold that thought. I'm changin avatar's...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

what's on the schedule for today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2012)

morning SugarPlum, MC and Sterlo


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> what's on the schedule for today?



Do as little as possible for as long as possible.

Mernin Gobblin.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning SugarPlum, MC and Sterlo



Mornin' Gobblin!

Gonna go do some chores. See ya later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> what's on the schedule for today?



I need to put the sprayer back together and see if it works.  Need to spray weeds if the wind settles down before the bermuda grass starts to green up.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> what's on the schedule for today?



The wife invited some folks over for refreshments and to watch Slingblade. 

I like french fried potaters...mmmmmhhhhmmmmm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> The wife invited some folks over for refreshments and to watch Slingblade.
> 
> I like french fried potaters...mmmmmhhhhmmmmm.



Oh good gawd, here we go with the biscuits and mustard thing again...


----------



## Hankus (Feb 25, 2012)

All I'm doin today is loadin this freakin uhaul an ridin back to lanter


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh good gawd, here we go with the biscuits and mustard thing again...



I couldn't help myself 

Some folks call it a slingblade...I call it a Kaiser blade mmmhhhmmm. 

OOPS...there I go again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I couldn't help myself
> 
> Some folks call it a slingblade...I call it a Kaiser blade mmmhhhmmm.
> 
> OOPS...there I go again.



mmmm hmmmmm...


----------



## kracker (Feb 25, 2012)

Autocorrect is my worst enema.



Mornin' folks.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)

kracker said:


> Autocorrect is my worst enema.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin' folks.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Mernin Shuggums...

You roust the guineas with that gobbler call yet?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Shuggums...
> 
> You roust the guineas with that gobbler call yet?


 You gotta come show me how to use a couple of them!
 thank you, I had a blast with the dogs last night!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You gotta come show me how to use a couple of them!
> thank you, I had a blast with the dogs last night!



Here's how to use the wingbone call. He makes it look easy..............IT AIN'T.....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's how to use the wingbone call. He makes it look easy..............IT AIN'T.....


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's how to use the wingbone call. He makes it look easy..............IT AIN'T.....



Hit play on all 3 of these one right after another.  You can make it sound like a big flock. 

If my wife was home I'd get hollered at big time for doing this.  She insist that if I'm in the same room with her on the lap top that I don't play annoying animal sound bites


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 25, 2012)

The Redhead said:


> Hello everyone. I hope you are having a nice weekend.



Same to you.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

Got about an hour left before I head out to BPS in Macon to sell cookies. Ought to do pretty well, they're having some sort of fishing show there this weekend!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## turtlebug (Feb 25, 2012)

So I'm being nosey on Facebook (heard someone I grew up with married her grandfather  ) and I look at the suggestions of people I might know and freaked the heck out.

It was a picture of ME!!!  When I was like 5 years old on the steps of my grandma's house.  


A cousin I had fogotten about  has put this pic up in his timeline and it was what was showing beside his name.  

I was about to die laughing. No, I did not send him a friend's request. 

That was some weird crap.  
http://www.facebook.com/#!/jimmy.fiveash

And notice the hat, mama tried to dress me up but there was always a tomboy fighting to get out.    

My cousin Chance, his mom (Aunt Linda), me and Jimmy (Jimbo). Good times.  (Jimbo was probably whispering how bad he was gonna beat me up right then, we were mortal enemies)


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 25, 2012)

helllLLLOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have found the most bestest chips to snack on in my bean bag cheer while I am posting. Yum Yum


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 25, 2012)

Spent all day on the lake today. 20-30 mph. wind gusts, white caps on the water, waves big enough to flip a cruise liner, cold, and not a single fish to show for it 

I guess this cold front has 'em screwed up. Now i'm blistered from the wind, got less gas in the boat, and i've still got to go to the store and buy some fish to fry


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)

Kendallbearden said:


> Spent all day on the lake today. 20-30 mph. wind gusts, white caps on the water, waves big enough to flip a cruise liner, cold, and not a single fish to show for it
> 
> I guess this cold front has 'em screwed up. Now i'm blistered from the wind, got less gas in the boat, and i've still got to go to the store and buy some fish to fry



The fish were hanging out saying,,,,,,"Pffffffft, look at that idiot!!".....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Feb 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The fish were hanging out saying,,,,,,"Pffffffft, look at that idiot!!".....


 
I think i saw two other boats on the lake all day


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

Oh man. Mama is t-i-r-e-d! We were BUSY at Bass Pro tonight. The girls sold a ton of cookies! Going to Lowe's tomorrow to do it all over again.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh man. Mama is t-i-r-e-d! We were BUSY at Bass Pro tonight. The girls sold a ton of cookies! Going to Lowe's tomorrow to do it all over again.....



I want a cookie!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I want a cookie!!!





I sent PM's out regarding cookies orders. Anyone wanting some better order quick! Our booth sales have been SUPER successful, so we're close to running out of cookies!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 25, 2012)

Anybody awake


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Anybody awake



Barely....how you doin?


----------



## qball594 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Barely....how you doin?



Doing better up here trying to make me some exra money


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 25, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Doing better up here trying to make me some exra money



Hope things work out for ya! I like extra money, myself. Not many chances to make some being a stay at home mom...


----------



## qball594 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Hope things work out for ya! I like extra money, myself. Not many chances to make some being a stay at home mom...



Wish I made enough that my wife could stay home but with 3 kids that's not going to happen any time soon


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

qball594 said:


> Wish I made enough that my wife could stay home but with 3 kids that's not going to happen any time soon



If I weren't going to school, we couldn't do it. Took a short break to have a couple babies, but have to go back In Aug. I'm gonna miss it.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> If I weren't going to school, we couldn't do it. Took a short break to have a couple babies, but have to go back In Aug. I'm gonna miss it.



What kind of cookies are you selling


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

qball594 said:


> What kind of cookies are you selling



Girl Scout Cookies. The usual, thin mints, samoas, peanut butter and a few others. The new cookie we have this year has turned out to be a BIG hit. It's lemon flavored.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

gonna call it a night....be back in the morning.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Girl Scout Cookies. The usual, thin mints, samoas, peanut butter and a few others. The new cookie we have this year has turned out to be a BIG hit. It's lemon flavored.



I just got mine early this week but I like the peanut butter to good to get something else


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm done for the weekend. T'storms, howling wind, whitecapping lake, boat trouble, and then freezing to death at night. Had all the fun I can stand. 13 spotted bass, 18 crappie, and 1 striper in the cooler for the weekend. Phones about dead so see ya'll tomorrow night!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm done for the weekend. T'storms, howling wind, whitecapping lake, boat trouble, and then freezing to death at night. Had all the fun I can stand. 13 spotted bass, 18 crappie, and 1 striper in the cooler for the weekend. Phones about dead so see ya'll tomorrow night!



Dang man is that all should have stayed couple more hours


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> gonna call it a night....be back in the morning.


  Niters Cort!  


rhbama3 said:


> I'm done for the weekend. T'storms, howling wind, whitecapping lake, boat trouble, and then freezing to death at night. Had all the fun I can stand. 13 spotted bass, 18 crappie, and 1 striper in the cooler for the weekend. Phones about dead so see ya'll tomorrow night!



I'm amazed...our weather up here wasn't bad at all while you were gone.   Windy but that was it.


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2012)

Errybody sleepin?


----------



## kracker (Feb 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Errybody sleepin?


Nope!! Just ain't got much to say this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2012)

Awake and serving coffee.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like everybody is sleepin' in.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Looks like everybody is sleepin' in.....





I`m awake. Mornin`...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m awake. Mornin`...








Mornin'!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin'!





Make sure you safeguard my cookies!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Make sure you safeguard my cookies!!



She's gonna give em' to me for safe keeping...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's gonna give em' to me for safe keeping...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Looks like everybody is sleepin' in.....



We didn't get to sleep in much... had a bellowing calf right outside our bedroom window


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Make sure you safeguard my cookies!!



You got it! Anyone tryin' ta streal your cookies gets a good look at the business end of my kel tec! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> She's gonna give em' to me for safe keeping...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> We didn't get to sleep in much... had a bellowing calf right outside our bedroom window


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> We didn't get to sleep in much... had a bellowing calf right outside our bedroom window



Why was Hillary Clinton outside your bedroom window?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why was Hillary Clinton outside your bedroom window?



Now, now.. no insulting innocent Nibbles


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2012)

Mornin` Snow. Is that heifer in your avatar a full Jersey?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` Snow. Is that heifer in your avatar a full Jersey?



Mornin Nick 

That is my cow, Jezabel  Yes, she's a full Jersey


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Nick
> 
> That is my cow, Jezabel  Yes, she's a full Jersey





She looks like the last milkin` cow we had when I was a youngun. Seein` that picture brought back some memories.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

Got to get ready for cookie stuff. See y'all later!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> Now, now.. no insulting innocent Nibbles



Whaaaaa? 



Sugar Plum said:


> Got to get ready for cookie stuff. See y'all later1



Have fun wranglin the younguns...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> She looks like the last milkin` cow we had when I was a youngun. Seein` that picture brought back some memories.



She's such a doll. Gives the creamiest milk  She's actually smiling in that picture  ... lemme see if I can get the bigger pic up...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got to get ready for cookie stuff. See y'all later!



Good day to you!   



SnowHunter said:


> She's such a doll. Gives the creamiest milk  She's actually smiling in that picture  ... lemme see if I can get the bigger pic up...
> View attachment 652900





Dang, she is smilin`!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

SnowHunter said:


> She's such a doll. Gives the creamiest milk  She's actually smiling in that picture  ... lemme see if I can get the bigger pic up...
> View attachment 652900



She looks kind of chinese in that pic. Is there such thing as an Asian Jersey?


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She looks kind of chinese in that pic. Is there such thing as an Asian Jersey?



I think she's been listening to too much Rodney Carrington


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> She looks kind of chinese in that pic. Is there such thing as an Asian Jersey?



I do believe there are a lot of S ends of N bound mules in Jersey.




Or did I read the question wrong?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Seth carter (Feb 26, 2012)

Goodmornin


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> Goodmornin


Happy Birthday, kiddo!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Happy Birthday, kiddo!



Is it Seth's birthday ? Happy day youngin. 
What did daddy quack get ya ?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> Goodmornin



Happy Birthday Seth!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 26, 2012)

Announcement, announcement ....my baseball team is headed to the championship game........whooohoooo. our first tournament of the year...this rocks...wish us luck!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

Ain't none of the other girls here at the cookie sale but me and Hayley....oh well. She'll get more credit for it. Sure wish I'da remembered to bring a chair!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 26, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Announcement, announcement ....my baseball team is headed to the championship game........whooohoooo. our first tournament of the year...this rocks...wish us luck!!!!!



Congrats BOG that is awesome. 



Sugar Plum said:


> Ain't none of the other girls here at the cookie sale but me and Hayley....oh well. She'll get more credit for it. Sure wish I'da remembered to bring a chair!



Go Hayley  Sell the stew out of those cookies.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

It's good to be home!
 Thursday night/Friday all day was a total waste. Just toodled around town and went to Bass Pro and picked up some supplies. Friday afternoon was brutal but we caught fish when we could keep the wind from blowing us all over the place. Friday night, we caught fish going from docklight to docklight for about 4 hours till the freezing temps got to us.total was 17 Crappie, 8 bass, and a Striper.  Saturday night was beautiful with no wind. However, the lake was absolutely dead. No splashes, no fish suspended under lights, and after 3 hours we quit with 6 bass and a crappie in the cooler and frozen fingers. here's the fish:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's good to be home!
> Thursday night/Friday all day was a total waste. Just toodled around town and went to Bass Pro and picked up some supplies. Friday afternoon was brutal but we caught fish when we could keep the wind from blowing us all over the place. Friday night, we caught fish going from docklight to docklight for about 4 hours till the freezing temps got to us.total was 17 Crappie, 8 bass, and a Striper.  Saturday night was beautiful with no wind. However, the lake was absolutely dead. No splashes, no fish suspended under lights, and after 3 hours we quit with 6 bass and a crappie in the cooler and frozen fingers. here's the fish:



So you DO actually know how to catch fish, even when under the unrelenting pressure of texts from that woman in Valdosta....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you DO actually know how to catch fish, even when under the unrelenting pressure of texts from that woman in Valdosta....



I got a brand new girlfriend!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2012)

Robert, glad you caught a mess of fish. We`re all glad you made it back alive too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, glad you caught a mess of fish. We`re all glad you made it back alive too.



Me too!
Brother, that was one bad T'storm friday morning. The cracking thunder woke me up, and then the winds were bad enough to break pine limbs off. I think they got two inches of rain in an hour and a half. Just glad we had given up on the fishing before that mess hit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Me too!
> Brother, that was one bad T'storm friday morning. The cracking thunder woke me up, and then the winds were bad enough to break pine limbs off. I think they got two inches of rain in an hour and a half. Just glad we had given up on the fishing before that mess hit.



It's suppose to get rough again here around Wednesday. You don't by chance have an outdoor activity planned for then do you?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you DO actually know how to catch fish, even when under the unrelenting pressure of texts from that woman in Valdosta....



I am NOT that woman in Valdosta TYVM.     


I'm his Bugsy-Boo   





rhbama3 said:


> I got a brand new girlfriend!!!!




Yep, Bait was all rolling in his chair laughing while I stared across the room at my iPhone like it was the debil straight from hades after I threw it there, after I screamed at the top of my lungs, after I realized what I had done.    


So how is my sweet baby boy today? Did you sleep well?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's suppose to get rough again here around Wednesday. You don't by chance have an outdoor activity planned for then do you?



No Sir. I'm on call this coming week so ya'll enjoy the beautiful weather.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I am NOT that woman in Valdosta TYVM.
> 
> 
> I'm his Bugsy-Boo
> ...



Why..... yes, i did.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I am NOT that woman in Valdosta TYVM.
> 
> 
> I'm his Bugsy-Boo
> ...



You didn't send him a demonstration pic of how to operate a VS contraption did you??


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You didn't send him a demonstration pic of how to operate a VS contraption did you??




Uhm... no.    But I did come home and take four Advil to try and ease my back pain from trying on said "contraptions". 

I just wanted a new pretty colored bra, just one. I didn't think that was too much to ask.  But now they've got stuff that goes around your waist that reaches all the way up like.... oh nevermind.   









Oh poo-poo, rain done delayed the inevitable. 

All Danica Patrick temper tantrums will be aired starting at noon on Monday.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> All Danica Patrick temper tantrums will be aired starting at noon on Monday.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

Had two more girls show up half way through our booth sale. At the end of our 3 hour sale, my little trio of girls sold 86 boxes of cookies!! The grand total for the troop today (we split up into three groups/locations) was 327 boxes of cookies!!!!!!!


I'm still taking orders for March. And to those of you I have orders from already, I picked them all up today


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Had two more girls show up half way through our booth sale. At the end of our 3 hour sale, my little trio of girls sold 86 boxes of cookies!! The grand total for the troop today (we split up into three groups/locations) was 327 boxes of cookies!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm still taking orders for March. And to those of you I have orders from already, I picked them all up today



Are you going to change your screen name to Mrs. Cookie Monster?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you going to change your screen name to Mrs. Cookie Monster?



No more screen name changes, TYVM. 

It's bad enough Hankus has taken to calling me SuckerPunch.....

I had to get a couple more boxes of the new lemon cookies to TRY and save for when we're done selling cookies and I have a craving. I'm thinkin' I'll have to have Hayley hide them somewhere, it's about the only way I won't be able to get them and eat them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> No more screen name changes, TYVM.
> 
> It's bad enough Hankus has taken to calling me SuckerPunch.....
> 
> I had to get a couple more boxes of the new lemon cookies to TRY and save for when we're done selling cookies and I have a craving. I'm thinkin' I'll have to have Hayley hide them somewhere, it's about the only way I won't be able to get them and eat them.



I guess it wouldn't be a good time for me to interject that Wal-Mart sells a their brands of cookies that mimics about every flavor you can get in Girl Scout cookies would it? For all we know its from the same manufacturer..


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Uhm... no.    But I did come home and take four Advil to try and ease my back pain from trying on said "contraptions".
> 
> I just wanted a new pretty colored bra, just one. I didn't think that was too much to ask.  But now they've got stuff that goes around your waist that reaches all the way up like.... oh nevermind.
> 
> ...


awww, man..... Who's Danica? 
What's she racing now? Indy or Nascar? 


The Redhead said:


> Welcome back safely, Robert.


Thanks, Dear!
Takes me right at 2.45 to get home from Bama. It'd be quicker if it wasn't for all the speed traps between Weston and Phenix City. There was actually a motorcycle cop shooting radar sitting on the Georgia side of the state line bridge! 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you going to change your screen name to Mrs. Cookie Monster?



She's kinda into the whole cookie thang, ain't she?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> She's kinda into the whole cookie thang, ain't she?



I just hope she stayed well hydrated while out there selling them things...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I guess it wouldn't be a good time for me to interject that Wal-Mart sells a their brands of cookies that mimics about every flavor you can get in Girl Scout cookies would it? For all we know its from the same manufacturer..



Hmmm. I'll have to look into that. You know, just, uh, to ease my curiosity a bit. I wonder if they have something like the new lemon cookie......



rhbama3 said:


> She's kinda into the whole cookie thang, ain't she?



It's that time of year. Plus, Hayley gets extra credit per box sold, and I *think* she gets $0.25 from every box placed into her personal Girl Scout account. Each girl has one to help with activities and things. So I'm doing my best to help her out. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just hope she stayed well hydrated while out there selling them things...






I left my bottle of water at home today, and when we showed up and set up, nobody else came. Do you now how many customers I asked to grab a bottle of water for me (while flashing the money for it)? NOBODY would run inside to grab us a bottle. And I couldn't leave the cookie booth or Hayley alone. 

Finally, an hour and a half into it, another girl came. I ordered her dad into the store to by drinks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad ya'll were so successful!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Glad ya'll were so successful!



Me too, Robert! When they do booth sales, they add up everything in the end and split it between all the girls. Our troop has 23 girls. That's why I push so hard for personal sales. Hayley gains more that way. 

One more weekend left of the booth thing. I'm glad too. I'm tired.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

well, time to get out the vacuum sealer/. Got two and a half gallon bags of fish fillets to put up.
I'm thinking a fried bass fillet sammich sounds mighty fine for supper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, time to get out the vacuum sealer/. Got two and a half gallon bags of fish fillets to put up.
> I'm thinking a fried bass fillet sammich sounds mighty fine for supper.



Dangit man. That does sound good.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2012)

well, i guess i am getting old. turned 30 in january. Since them i just got home from my second ER visit. I was at the park today trying to cross the road with my dog dragging me and me dragging my daughter. I was'nt watching and stepped on the edge of the road/drop off. I twisted my ankle, luckily no brake but man does it hurt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

mattech said:


> well, i guess i am getting old. turned 30 in january. Since them i just got home from my second ER visit. I was at the park today trying to cross the road with my dog dragging me and me dragging my daughter. I was'nt watching and stepped on the edge of the road/drop off. I twisted my ankle, luckily no brake but man does it hurt.



welcome to my world.....

Glad it wasn't broke. Ankle injuries are a booger to get over. Take the meds and ice the foot.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2012)

mattech said:


> well, i guess i am getting old. turned 30 in january. Since them i just got home from my second ER visit. I was at the park today trying to cross the road with my dog dragging me and me dragging my daughter. I was'nt watching and stepped on the edge of the road/drop off. I twisted my ankle, luckily no brake but man does it hurt.


ouch, glad it wasn't worse, but I'll go ahead & warn ya, you just don't heal as good the older you get  but on the other hand, you're still young yet........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> well, time to get out the vacuum sealer/. Got two and a half gallon bags of fish fillets to put up.
> I'm thinking a fried bass fillet sammich sounds mighty fine for supper.


That does sound good........... glad you made it back safe, too!
But I gotta ask/know, what was your FIRST thought when you read Bugsy's text?!?!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ouch, glad it wasn't worse, but I'll go ahead & warn ya, you just don't heal as good the older you get  but on the other hand, you're still young yet........



Well one thing that did remind me that I am still young is after we left the ER we stopped by my parents house to visit, My childhood friend happened to stop by with his new dirtbike, ten minutes later my wife comes out yelling at me for riding wheelies while he is holding my cruches.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


> That does sound good........... glad you made it back safe, too!
> But I gotta ask/know, what was your FIRST thought when you read Bugsy's text?!?!



That the Thwackbabe REALLY likes a fisherman.


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2012)

mattech said:


> well, i guess i am getting old. turned 30 in january. Since them i just got home from my second ER visit. I was at the park today trying to cross the road with my dog dragging me and me dragging my daughter. I was'nt watching and stepped on the edge of the road/drop off. I twisted my ankle, luckily no brake but man does it hurt.



Dang, old age must really suck


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 26, 2012)

Dude, I see me driving you to a special handicap hunt in the near future.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That the Thwackbabe REALLY likes a fisherman.



Fishermen are SEXY!    


Then again, so are turkey hunters, hog hunters, deer hunters, men in scrubs.....





Yep, Wobbert-Woo!  is an awesome dude.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Dang, old age must really suck


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Fishermen are SEXY!
> 
> 
> Then again, so are turkey hunters, hog hunters, deer hunters, men in scrubs.....
> ...



you better quit that before i have to tell Fishbro. 
Did you get to shoot the new shotgun this weekend?


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>




Hey Nick.


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Dude, I see me driving you to a special handicap hunt in the near future.



never thought of that, should I start applying now. I am sure I will get hurt again soon.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 26, 2012)

slip said:


> Hey Nick.





Howdy, Little Brother.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> you better quit that before i have to tell Fishbro.
> Did you get to shoot the new shotgun this weekend?



Fishbait knows I think you're one sexy beast.  He just gets mad and accuses me of trying to move in on his territory.    


Nope. 
Dude, I've been suffering with some kind of back pain like heck since Wednesday night when YOUR Baitbro had me wedge myself between the wall and the entertainment center to fix what the cableidiot messed up. I twisted one time just right and my back went POP POP POP. I've done went through a ton of Advil and Tylenol and nothing is helping. 

Thought it was a pulled muscle but I'm beginning to wonder cause right now it's hurting so bad I can't sit still.  

Either I messed my back up or I got one heck of a UTI that snuck up on me.  


Well that and it was raining.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2012)

mattech said:


> never thought of that, should I start applying now. I am sure I will get hurt again soon.



I have pretty decent wheelchair access to the turkeys at our place.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Fishbait knows I think you're one sexy beast.  He just gets mad and accuses me of trying to move in on his territory.
> 
> 
> Nope.
> ...


That has all the classic signs of a slipped disc that is now pinching a nerve. Do you believe in Chiropractors? If so, find a good one. 


turtlebug said:


> I have pretty decent wheelchair access to the turkeys at our place.



Nothing to see here, move along.......


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2012)

mattech said:


> Well one thing that did remind me that I am still young is after we left the ER we stopped by my parents house to visit, My childhood friend happened to stop by with his new dirtbike, ten minutes later my wife comes out yelling at me for riding wheelies while he is holding my cruches.


 like I said, you're still young yet.......


rhbama3 said:


> That the Thwackbabe REALLY likes a fisherman.





slip said:


> Dang, old age must really suck


never mind, NIc beat me to it, but just in case!


turtlebug said:


> Yep, Wobbert-Woo!  is an awesome dude.


Agreed!


Nicodemus said:


>


Thank you!



turtlebug said:


> Fishbait knows I think you're one sexy beast.  He just gets mad and accuses me of trying to move in on his territory.
> 
> 
> Nope.
> ...


ok, can you say & GO TO a "Chiropractor"?!?!


----------



## mattech (Feb 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I have pretty decent wheelchair access to the turkeys at our place.



I am thinking about going to walmart and get me one of those power scooters they have for the handicap, you think they will notice me driving down the road with it. I can order some mud tires for it, maybe add a lift kit.


----------



## slip (Feb 26, 2012)

mattech said:


> I am thinking about going to walmart and get me one of those power scooters they have for the handicap, you think they will notice me driving down the road with it. I can order some mud tires for it, maybe add a lift kit.



and a few extra cup holders ....


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

slip said:


> and a few extra cup holders ....



and stickers... GOTS to have a lot of stickers.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2012)

slip said:


> and a few extra cup holders ....





rhbama3 said:


> and stickers... GOTS to have a lot of stickers.


I bet he could figure out how to put a tool box on it too!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That has all the classic signs of a slipped disc that is now pinching a nerve. Do you believe in Chiropractors? If so, find a good one.
> 
> 
> Nothing to see here, move along.......



Actually, the way the pain is radiating mid back and input to output ratio being way off considering how much water I've drank today, I'm thinking UTI. 

I'll run to Hemo in the morning and get checked out then run down to Path and see if Hudson will fix me up. 

If that ain't it, then yes, I'll find a chiropracor or something. 


Baby you know I save all my turkeys for you and you only.    






Keebs said:


> ok, can you say & GO TO a "Chiropractor"?!?!




I'll be fixed up by the 10th, that's all you need to worry your pretty little head about.  








mattech said:


> I am thinking about going to walmart and get me one of those power scooters they have for the handicap, you think they will notice me driving down the road with it. I can order some mud tires for it, maybe add a lift kit.




You know we might have trouble finding a Buckmark sticker for it but I know someone who can make ya one.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> If that ain't it, then yes, I'll find a chiropracor or something.
> I'll be fixed up by the 10th, that's all you need to worry your pretty little head about.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Looking soooooo forward to it.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Looking soooooo forward to it.



Me too! Me too!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Actually, the way the pain is radiating mid back and input to output ratio being way off considering how much water I've drank today, I'm thinking UTI.
> 
> I'll run to Hemo in the morning and get checked out then run down to Path and see if Hudson will fix me up.
> 
> ...



I'm thinking its a spinal thing. UTI's and kidneys don't go POP! POP! POP! as you described earlier.


----------



## Self! (Feb 26, 2012)

Bass Master Classic was awesome. Got to brush up on my skills so I can do that one day


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Otis said:


> Bass Master Classic was awesome. Got to brush up on my skills so I can do that one day



You got a lot of learning to do. The Pro's don't allow old telephone cranks, dynamite, traps, or shoving weights down a fish's throat. 
 Get you a Spongebob starter set from Wal-mart and work your way up to a zebco 33. You'll have to get over that fear of plastic grubs and worms too.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You got a lot of learning to do. The Pro's don't allow old telephone cranks, dynamite, traps, or shoving weights down a fish's throat.
> Get you a Spongebob starter set from Wal-mart and work your way up to a zebco 33. You'll have to get over that fear of plastic grubs and worms too.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm thinking its a spinal thing. UTI's and kidneys don't go POP! POP! POP! as you described earlier.



I'm thinking cooincidence.  

I'd much rather think it's a UTI cause structural issues are too complicated to fix.  



It comes and goes.  

Tonight it's here to stay. 











Oh well, I'm gonna go lie down and pretend to sleep. 

Off to find the heating pad.


----------



## Self! (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> You got a lot of learning to do. The Pro's don't allow old telephone cranks, dynamite, traps, or shoving weights down a fish's throat.
> Get you a Spongebob starter set from Wal-mart and work your way up to a zebco 33. You'll have to get over that fear of plastic grubs and worms too.




if you can shoot turkeys in the Birmingham zoo I can use my old hand crank phone. 




Sugar Plum said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I'm thinking cooincidence.
> 
> I'd much rather think it's a UTI cause structural issues are too complicated to fix.
> 
> ...



Hugs and kisses. Call me tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Otis said:


> if you can shoot turkeys in the Birmingham zoo I can use my old hand crank phone.



That was never proven!


----------



## Self! (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> That was never proven!





Birds of feather flock together....unless Robert has a concealed 20 gauge


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 26, 2012)

Otis said:


> Birds of feather flock together....unless Robert has a concealed 20 gauge



Okay, i had some calls on me but that was just to see how the turkeys reacted. I have no idea where the shot came from, but it wasn't me.


----------



## Self! (Feb 26, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i had some calls on me but that was just to see how the turkeys reacted. I have no idea where the shot came from, but it wasn't me.





Something tells me TBug must have been close by.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

Otis said:


>


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 26, 2012)

Gonna call it a night. See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2012)

Someone left the bus door open and Monday snuck in.

Oh well coffee is ready.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  You sure are up early this Monday morning.  The coffee is hitting the spot.

By the way, what happened to the weekend?  It was still Friday evening just a few hours ago it seems.

I just heard the weatherman say that this week was going to be kind of "yucky" with various rain showers off and on all week.  Well, what else is new.  I think that Rhbama caused all of this crazy weather during the past week or so because he wanted to go "crappie fishing" with all of his new jigs.  Beware of him wanting to go hog hunting, turkey hunting or fishing because the "Ark" will probably be floating by pretty soon. 

Hope all of you can stay dry this week .


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 27, 2012)

Moaning folks!   Did I ever mention I really can't stand Moaning folks?  I mean really...suck it up and quit your bellyaching!   What?   HUH?   OH!  Seems its Morning Folks...nevermind!   Carry on!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy mundy y'all! I be tired ta deff


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Mornin folks...yawn...stretch...


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2012)

Mornin Yall


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey, mornin, gotta run, seeya, bye..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 27, 2012)

Is it Monday already...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Good Monday morning ya'll, Man its raining good outside.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

68 more working days!
 Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Is it Monday already...........


yep... dont ya just love it!! monday, monday, da,da,da da dada


mudracing101 said:


> Good Monday morning ya'll, Man its raining good outside.



whats the good word mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 68 more working days!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!!



Tllwhat??? turkey season starts before then crazy woomennz


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Tllwhat??? turkey season starts before then crazy woomennz


 WHERE have you been????????? co-worker is retiring!


----------



## fitfabandfree (Feb 27, 2012)

Good Monday morning to you all!  I want to go crawl back into my bed until the clouds go away!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> yep... dont ya just love it!! monday, monday, da,da,da da dada
> 
> 
> whats the good word mud?



I guess one good word is you dont have to look far for Mud now. on the bad side is there are some things i need to do on a limited time schedule and its raining


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> WHERE have you been????????? im havin a baby!!!



im sorry sis!! i recon that one just slipped right by me.. congratulations.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Gotta run catch up with ya'll later.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> im sorry sis!! i recon that one just slipped right by me.. congratulations.....


 just celebrate with me!


mudracing101 said:


> Gotta run catch up with ya'll later.


Whoa, check your email before lunch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

fitfabandfree said:


> Good Monday morning to you all!  I want to go crawl back into my bed until the clouds go away!


 me too!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 68 more working days!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> 68 more working days!
> Hey Ya'll!!!!!!!!



Till what?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Feb 27, 2012)

This is a real quick drive by.     Good Morning all 

It has been a busy week and this one is starting off slammed to.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Till what?





threeleggedpigmy said:


> This is a real quick drive by.     Good Morning all
> 
> It has been a busy week and this one is starting off slammed to.


 been missing you!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Till what?



i think she is havin another youngan.......thats the word on the street


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i think she is havin another youngan.......thats the word on the street


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> This is a real quick drive by.     Good Morning all
> 
> It has been a busy week and this one is starting off slammed to.



Quit your JLA whining...



blood on the ground said:


> i think she is havin another youngan.......thats the word on the street



Oh Lawdy...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> i think she is havin another youngan.......thats the word on the street





















Sterlo58 said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh Lawdy...


I know, scarry thought at our ages!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Morning, Babes and Bro's!
Day one of a call week. Hope the light schedule continues!
Keebs, congrats on your "Blessing".


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know, scarry thought at our ages!



Hey we aint old  We are just refined like a good wine. 

I was wonderin if you were gunna name it Lil bitty D


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey we aint old  We are just refined like a good wine.
> 
> I was wonderin if you were gunna name it Lil bitty D



Or LD Jr.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Day one of a call week. Hope the light schedule continues!
> Keebs, congrats on your "Blessing".





Hey dude...when is the fish fry ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hey dude...when is the fish fry ?



I cooked a couple for supper last night. Sure was good! 
 I may have to sneak back over to Bama in a couple of weeks and see if i can get into the crappie without all the stoopid spotted bass getting in the way.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I cooked a couple for supper last night. Sure was good!
> I may have to sneak back over to Bama in a couple of weeks and see if i can get into the crappie without all the stoopid spotted bass getting in the way.



You know, they do have crappie in georgia also? And you don't have to drive for 2.5 hours through speed traps..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, Babes and Bro's!
> Day one of a call week. Hope the light schedule continues!
> Keebs, congrats on your "Blessing".





Sterlo58 said:


> Hey we aint old  We are just refined like a good wine.
> 
> I was wonderin if you were gunna name it Lil bitty D





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Or LD Jr.


More like O.S.No!


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, they do have crappie in georgia also? And you don't have to drive for 2.5 hours through speed traps..



I know, but its so much easier to just go home where i already know where to go instead of trying to figure out a new lake. Ol Red said they are catching fish on Blackshear right now, but the place is a zoo. Hate having to deal with a packed parking lot on a lake. 
Off to work, see ya'll later!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Well congrats.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Well congrats.


 you check your email??????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you check your email??????



It's a little soon for an ultra-sound pic isn't it?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you check your email??????


never mind...............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a little soon for an ultra-sound pic isn't it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> never mind...............



Did you check yours,


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's a little soon for an ultra-sound pic isn't it?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you check yours,


 yes...........


Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 that's taking up for me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yes...........
> 
> that's taking up for me!



taking up what???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> taking up what???


you didn't get the memo?? _AGAIN??_  I'll send the written instructions shortly, but you'll have time to swing by Full Draw Farms for the pick up, so get busy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2012)

Did I miss something?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Did I miss something?



Me and you both


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you didn't get the memo?? _AGAIN??_  I'll send the written instructions shortly, but you'll have time to swing by Full Draw Farms for the pick up, so get busy!



I'm always the last to find anything out...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm always the last to find anything out...


 could be the oldtimerz or it might be all the name changes, who knows....... I just hope you don't forget to check the load from Fulldraw this time, don't need any mishaps like the _*Last*_ time! And don't you DARE let Otis go with you this time!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well...gunna go get a bite to eat and do my daily walk. Be back later.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well...gunna go get a bite to eat and do my daily walk. Be back later.



leftover lemon pepper baked chicken & tater salad.......... zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> leftover lemon pepper baked chicken & tater salad.......... zzzzzzzzzz



Ron White???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ron White???


MMMmmmmmmm


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 27, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Me and you both



didjew figure out what we missed?  if its what i think it wuz that sucker prolly smelled like a spring flower.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 27, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> didjew figure out what we missed?  if its what i think it wuz that sucker prolly smelled like a spring flower.



Nope, not a clue


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## mattech (Feb 27, 2012)

oh I hate mondays, do yall ever start dreaming about sleeping, only to realize you fell asleep at a desk in front of a computer.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

mattech said:


> oh I hate mondays, do yall ever start dreaming about sleeping, only to realize you fell asleep at a desk in front of a computer.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 27, 2012)

mattech said:


> oh I hate mondays, do yall ever start dreaming about sleeping, only to realize you fell asleep at a desk in front of a computer.



I do it at least once a day.  I have no supervision at my office.  If I ever get up the energy I'm going to run through building with a pair of scissors.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2012)

woohoo!!!!
My new jig mold came in! 
I know, it's not that exciting to you, but i get these idea's of how to tie different crappie jigs and i just got to try them.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> My new jig mold came in!
> I know, it's not that exciting to you, but i get these idea's of how to tie different crappie jigs and i just got to try them.


 whatever floats your boat!



Hey _*MUUDDDDDDDDDD*_, ya 'bout ready to blow this joint?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> My new jig mold came in!
> I know, it's not that exciting to you, but i get these idea's of how to tie different crappie jigs and i just got to try them.



That's awesome, but one question. Why didn't you spend the money on a good jig mold, instead of a crappie one?


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That's awesome, but one question. Why didn't you spend the money on a good jig mold, instead of a crappie one?



Ba-dum-bum!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2012)

I`m one with nature...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 27, 2012)

Nic you do like the Red Heads.


----------



## slip (Feb 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m one with nature...



Dang, thats cool.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m one with nature...



Pretty neat!
How'd he taste? 
Off to da shed to make jigheads. My brother in law was in rare form this weekend. I particularly liked the time he double looped over the docklight and hung the jighead on the pontoon boat. Mad skillz......


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pretty neat!
> How'd he taste?
> Off to da shed to make jigheads. My brother in law was in rare form this weekend. I particularly liked the time he double looped over the docklight and hung the jighead on the pontoon boat. Mad skillz......





It was delicious! Redbird sammich!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It was delicious! Redbird sammich!




I saw your pics on Facebook and busted out laughing. 

My first thought was "That was awful mean to nurse the little booger back to health only to wring its neck and throw it on the grill."


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> woohoo!!!!
> My new jig mold came in!
> I know, it's not that exciting to you, but i get these idea's of how to tie different crappie jigs and i just got to try them.


  



Nicodemus said:


> I`m one with nature...



Musta flown into the window or somethin? We had one do that a few weeks ago.. Aimee was so happy she got to hold a wild bird


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 27, 2012)

We had a bird fly into the window at work right by my desk so I went out and picked him up. I started to bring him in the building but thought he was probably dead so I just placed him in the window seal and it wasn't long before he hopped up and flew off.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 27, 2012)

Pot roast with taters and carrots. Bubbette actually done good!
watching a re-run of Justified while i clean up lead heads. There are worse ways to spend an evening!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I saw your pics on Facebook and busted out laughing.
> 
> My first thought was "That was awful mean to nurse the little booger back to health only to wring its neck and throw it on the grill."









SnowHunter said:


> Musta flown into the window or somethin? We had one do that a few weeks ago.. Aimee was so happy she got to hold a wild bird





He did. We`ve had a good many do this here lately. Only one fatality. A pine warbler, he didn`t make it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pot roast with taters and carrots. Bubbette actually done good!
> watching a re-run of Justified while i clean up lead heads. There are worse ways to spend an evening!


Nom nom nom!! 



Nicodemus said:


> He did. We`ve had a good many do this here lately. Only one fatality. A pine warbler, he didn`t make it.


Here too.. of course, out back window/door is about 8ft by 6 ft with sun shining into it. Nice big target for the poor birds!

That poor warbler. They are beauties.. I haven't seen any here, but then, I don't get a chance to watch birds in the mornings, I have to avoid dive bombing crows most days


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Pretty neat!
> How'd he taste?
> Off to da shed to make jigheads. My brother in law was in rare form this weekend. I particularly liked the time he double looped over the docklight and hung the jighead on the pontoon boat. Mad skillz......



Just as long as he didn't poke a hole in my Wobbert-Woo!   


BTW, went to the Pathologist this morning  and he said I might have pulled something last week but I certainly had another issue going on. So after a few diagnostics, he called me in 15 days of Septra and made me promise I'd let him hook me up with a urologist if I wasn't feeling a little relief in three days.  

I hate sulfa drugs.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2012)

Posted two new trail cam photos.  

HE'S SO FLUFFY!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Long night at the ballpark then wolfed down a quick supper. Sam's middle school team is undefeated 3-0  but we practically live at the ball field. 

Had a job interview Friday  and have a healthy tax return on the way. I guess showing a large loss in the business has some benefits. 

Sorry your still feeling poorly Bugsy 
Hope the drugs do the trick.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Long night at the ballpark then wolfed down a quick supper. Sam's middle school team is undefeated 3-0  but we practically live at the ball field.
> 
> Had a job interview Friday  and have a healthy tax return on the way. I guess showing a large loss in the business has some benefits.
> 
> ...


 For the job interview!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 27, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Just as long as he didn't poke a hole in my Wobbert-Woo!
> 
> 
> BTW, went to the Pathologist this morning  and he said I might have pulled something last week but I certainly had another issue going on. So after a few diagnostics, he called me in 15 days of Septra and made me promise I'd let him hook me up with a urologist if I wasn't feeling a little relief in three days.
> ...


 Listen to him & do what he said! Pwease!


turtlebug said:


> Posted two new trail cam photos.
> 
> HE'S SO FLUFFY!!!!


 CHOOT'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Keebs said:


> For the job interview!



Thanks D


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Long night at the ballpark then wolfed down a quick supper. Sam's middle school team is undefeated 3-0  but we practically live at the ball field.
> 
> Had a job interview Friday  and have a healthy tax return on the way. I guess showing a large loss in the business has some benefits.
> 
> ...



Good deal. Tell Sam I said keep it up and congrats!   Got my fingers crossed for ya.  

Yep, I finally filed our taxes and we're getting enough back to buy an extra slot in the lease so I've got my OWN place and we don't have to take on a new member.    



Keebs said:


> Listen to him & do what he said! Pwease!
> 
> CHOOT'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!




I IS!  I'm trying anyway. 


I don't know. He's becoming like the lease pet now and Abbey thinks he's "cute".  

Besides, the more he shows up, the less the other hunters do.    

You should see the pic of him pretty much trying to figure out how to get in one guy's blind.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Yeah with that healthy return I can pay my club dues and still have some money to live on for a while during my job search. I'll have enough to go visit some friends soon too


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I'm off to watch some news and then 

TTYL !!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 27, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yeah with that healthy return I can pay my club dues and still have some money to live on for a while during my job search. I'll have enough to go visit some friends soon too


I'm still trying to decide whether or not to pay the lease on the 80 acres across the road from my house!!

I hunted a total of three times this year!!

The In-Laws have 300 acres that I can hunt anytime I wan't about 2 miles away!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 27, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm still trying to decide whether or not to pay the lease on the 80 acres across the road from my house!!
> 
> I hunted a total of three times this year!!
> 
> The In-Laws have 300 acres that I can hunt anytime I wan't about 2 miles away!!



If I had 300 acres to hunt for free a couple of miles down the road I would never spend another dime on a lease.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 28, 2012)

Well it is Twoaday and I'm thinking


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2012)

Trashy Tuesday is upon us again!   Have a trashy day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2012)

Well Good Morning Gobblin and BB.

I slept an extra hour this morning because I was foolish enough to stay up and watch Nascar officials actually put Daytona Speedway through the "Wash and Rinse" cycle with huge boxes of TIDE washing powder.  

I have been to three World's Fairs, been to a goat-roping, and even watched a P-ant eat a bale of hay, BUT I have never seen such a sight as last night when Juan "Create a Wreck" Montoya drove into the big Jet-Dryer Truck filled with 200 gallons of Jet fuel and it exploded on the track with 40 laps left in the race and created a river of FIRE as it ran down the banking in Turn #3.  I will say that the Nascar officials did a heck of a job cleaning up this mess.   

It took away 2 hours of sleep from me.   Now bring on the coffee and lots of it too.


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Trashy Tuesday is upon us again!   Have a trashy day.



I will try my best! Happy TT to you as well!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

Good mornin`.  Four years ago today, at about this time, I put out my last cigarette and haven`t smoked another one since.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Good mornin`.  Four years ago today, at about this time, I put out my last cigarette and haven`t smoked another one since.



That is awesome Nic. I don't know the exact day but it is 26 years for me. I did take up dipping for a few years but quit that too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> That is awesome Nic. I don't know the exact day but it is 26 years for me. I did take up dipping for a few years but quit that too.





Thanks, Sterlo. I quit dippin` and chewin` about 30 years ago, cant` remember the exact on that one. That was one of only two ultimatums that The Redhead has ever thrown at me.

I smoked and chewed back then. At the same time even.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2012)

mernin wabblers....dijaw eat yet? i got some country ham cat head biscuits ifin y'all want one.... 

maybe i shouldn't have said that!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Sterlo. I quit dippin` and chewin` about 30 years ago, cant` remember the exact on that one. That was one of only two ultimatums that The Redhead has ever thrown at me.
> 
> I smoked and chewed back then. At the same time even.



 AKA nicotineus..... glad you are off that junk sir


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks, Sterlo. I quit dippin` and chewin` about 30 years ago, cant` remember the exact on that one. That was one of only two ultimatums that The Redhead has ever thrown at me.
> 
> I smoked and chewed back then. At the same time even.



I bet when you quit dippin you was wired tighter than an allie cat on razor blades...


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I bet when you quit dippin you was wired tighter than an allie cat on razor blades...




Surprisingly, it wasn`t that bad. I guess it`s because I smoked too. I did start smokin` a little more after that though.


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 28, 2012)

Load up on guns and bring your friends
It's fun to lose and to pretend
She's over bored and self assured
Oh no, I know a dirty word


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> Load up on guns and bring your friends
> It's fun to lose and to pretend
> She's over bored and self assured
> Oh no, I know a dirty word



You been lickin toads again.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> Load up on guns and bring your friends
> It's fun to lose and to pretend
> She's over bored and self assured
> Oh no, I know a dirty word




Seth, I see that you must have found a new mushroom patch.  



Sterlo58 said:


> You been lickin toads again.



Sterlo, I thought that it might have been the mushrooms BUT you may be right about the toad lickin though !!!    

Sometimes, I sit around and wonder about this boy named Seth.  Other times, I just sit around!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Morning, Stayed up to late watchin the race but im here now


----------



## baldfish (Feb 28, 2012)

Good Morning drivel nation


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Good Morning drivel nation


 Heellllooooo B, B & B bro!
oh, hey everyone else too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

'Mornin !!!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin !!!


 Have a good weekend?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin !!!



Quack, I see that you DID survive the weekend in the mountains.  Sure hope you and Ms. Dawn had a really great time celebrating together.

Next item....please read post # 656 above from your boy, Seth.  You need to have a talk with him and find out what kind of mushrooms that boy has been smoking !!!   

Good Morning Keebo!  Happy Tuesday to you too.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin !!!



Howdy 



Keebs said:


> Have a good weekend?



Why yes thank you


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Keebo!  Happy Tuesday to you too.


 Mernin!


Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy
> 
> 
> 
> Why yes thank you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Have a good weekend?




Most excellent, thanks !!!~ 




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, I see that you DID survive the weekend in the mountains.  Sure hope you and Ms. Dawn had a really great time celebrating together.
> 
> Next item....please read post # 656 above from your boy, Seth.  You need to have a talk with him and find out what kind of mushrooms that boy has been smoking !!!
> 
> Good Morning Keebo!  Happy Tuesday to you too.





I'm thinkin he got in my stash while we were out of town??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most excellent, thanks !!!~


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Most excellent, thanks !!!~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have any pics to share from your romantic weekend?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Do you have any pics to share from your romantic weekend?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Do you have any pics to share from your romantic weekend?






Uhm . . . mebbe . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Mornin' everyone...


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' everyone...


 Hey Sugar!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

My printer is possessed!!!!!!!!  SNOWYYYYYYYYY, whatchudonedone??????????


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Coffee ain't doing the trick today... Why did I stay up and watch the race?

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey Sugar!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Coffee ain't doing the trick today... Why did I stay up and watch the race?
> 
> Happy Tuesday!



Same reason my draggin hiney did...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Same reason my draggin hiney did...



I bet there are a bunch of tired, weary travelers leaving Daytona today! The race teams are headed to Phoenix!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I bet there are a bunch of tired, weary travelers leaving Daytona today! The race teams are headed to Phoenix!



I hope they have better weather for that event. I can't stay up like that again to watch a race..
I had lost complete faith in NASCAR being a worthy sport to watch the way they mucked it up over the last few years, but these new cars and the new regs have them racing more like the good ol' days when it was fun to watch.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Coffee ain't doing the trick today... Why did I stay up and watch the race?
> 
> Happy Tuesday!



I just went to bed when I got tired and watched the finish and highlights this morning. 

I'm feeling pretty good


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

How many NASCAR drivers does it take to destroy a jet dryer??








Just Juan . . .







What are the odds of that happening??










'Bout Juan in a million . . .


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How many NASCAR drivers does it take to destroy a jet dryer??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BOOOOOOOOO!

Virtual tomatoes are being thrown........


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How many NASCAR drivers does it take to destroy a jet dryer??
> 
> 
> 
> ...




BOOOOOO


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hmmm.., Think i'll go to Chili's for lunch


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmm.., Think i'll go to Chili's for lunch



Whatchu gonna get?


----------



## slip (Feb 28, 2012)

Had a big gobbler hiding in a ditch 20 feet from me in a clear cut today, i had no idea he was even there ... i was juss standing there looking around and i guess he thought he would hide out in the ditch and wait for me to pass ... and since i stopped he flew away ... big ol boy. Smart too.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cheeseburger and fries on Tuesdays with a coke.. Cheap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> BOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Virtual tomatoes are being thrown........





hdm03 said:


> BOOOOOO






Whaaaaaaaaa???  







slip said:


> Had a big gobbler hiding in a ditch 20 feet from me in a clear cut today, i had no idea he was even there ... i was juss standing there looking around and i guess he thought he would hide out in the ditch and wait for me to pass ... and since i stopped he flew away ... big ol boy. Smart too.





Good luck with that !!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmm.., Think i'll go to Chili's for lunch





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu gonna get?


 Duh......... Food & drink, what else ya get there?


slip said:


> Had a big gobbler hiding in a ditch 20 feet from me in a clear cut today, i had no idea he was even there ... i was juss standing there looking around and i guess he thought he would hide out in the ditch and wait for me to pass ... and since i stopped he flew away ... big ol boy. Smart too.





mudracing101 said:


> Cheeseburger and fries on Tuesdays with a coke.. Cheap.


see, food & drink, dang, I'm smart!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Duh......... Food & drink, what else ya get there?



Jacklegette...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

Mmmmmm, bbq cheekun, peas, rice, and cream corn .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Jacklegette...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, bbq cheekun, peas, rice, and cream corn .


 share??????


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2012)

idjits...lunch was at 9:45.. grilled cheekun and salad..


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2012)

idjits...lunch was at 9:45.. grilled cheekun and salad..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> idjits...lunch was at 9:45.. grilled cheekun and salad..





blood on the ground said:


> idjits...lunch was at 9:45.. grilled cheekun and salad..



Does this mean you ate it twice?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> idjits...lunch was at 9:45.. grilled cheekun and salad..



I heard ya the first time. 

nasty cold salami sammy and pickle okra. the okra is good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I heard ya the first time.
> 
> nasty cold salami sammy and pickle okra. the okra is good.



Put the okra on the sammich, that'll kick it up a notch and make it all better..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> idjits...lunch was at 9:45.. grilled cheekun and salad..





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Put the okra on the sammich, that'll kick it up a notch and make it all better..



GREAT IDEA.
why didn't I think of that.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GREAT IDEA.
> why didn't I think of that.


Well? How is it?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well? How is it?



all gone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Does this mean you ate it twice?


no....


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I heard ya the first time.
> 
> nasty cold salami sammy and pickle pigs feet is good.



 pigs feet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Hide your children and lock your doors, Otis is officially a Georgian again...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> no....
> 
> 
> pigs feet?



 NO WAY
my Daddy used to keep a jar in the fridge when I was little. It'd get all jello-y.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hide your children and lock your doors, Otis is officially a Georgian again...


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NO WAY
> my Daddy used to keep a jar in the fridge when I was little. It'd get all jello-y.



aaahhh they aint that bad.. cant be Much worse than a cow tongue taco!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aaahhh they aint that bad.. cant be Much worse than a cow tongue taco!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> aaahhh they aint that bad.. cant be Much worse than a cow tongue taco!



THAT'S IT!!!! YOU'RE FIRED!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> share??????




Sure !!! 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hide your children and lock your doors, Otis is officially a Georgian again...






Forget all that, I'm moving . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm stuffed, and by the way , that Queso dip or  chili lookin stuff is the bomb Thanks Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Sure !!!
> Forget all that, I'm moving . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm stuffed, and by the way , that Queso dip or  chili lookin stuff is the bomb Thanks Keebs


 Glad you got to use it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> THAT'S IT!!!! YOU'RE FIRED!!!



I thought Mexicans like taco's


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm stuffed, and by the way , that Queso dip or  chili lookin stuff is the bomb Thanks Keebs



Amazing what Chilli's can do with some taco sauce, cheese dip and a can of Alpo. Isn't it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Amazing what Chilli's can do with some taco sauce, cheese dip and a can of Alpo. Isn't it?



Yes it is,.... amazing, nom , nom, nom


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 28, 2012)

What's for lunch?   Cheesey Cheddary Broccoli soup for me!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Leftover taco stuff. Not too bad. Pass the antacids.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hide your children and lock your doors, Otis is officially a Georgian again...






Leftover baked chicken spaghetti here. Didn't know Rob was coming home from work early with a pizza


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hide your children and lock your doors, Otis is officially a Georgian again...





There went the IQ average for the state...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> There went the IQ average for the state...


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2012)

I guess some folks think I'm  and want to make a coat out of tree rats or something. 

Either that or minks in the middle of a food plot aren't funny. 

Or I'm just a thread killer.... of my own danged thread.     

Got here at 6:45 this morning and won't be leaving until 5:45.  Long day. 



Oh and since everyone is sharing lunch, I had broccoli and cheese soup in a bread bowl from Quiznos. I should've saved the money and got it in a cup.  



Now somebody entertain me before I fall asleep at this keyboard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I guess some folks think I'm  and want to make a coat out of tree rats or something.
> 
> Either that or minks in the middle of a food plot aren't funny.
> 
> ...





A lil Nekkid Twista via texts ??


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I guess some folks think I'm  and want to make a coat out of tree rats or something.
> 
> Either that or minks in the middle of a food plot aren't funny.
> 
> ...





Bug, I`m not 100 per cent sure, but I don`t think that`s a mink.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> What's for lunch?   Cheesey Cheddary Broccoli soup for me!


Yum, love broccoli soup!


Sterlo58 said:


> Leftover taco stuff. Not too bad. Pass the antacids.


pass the bottle, my micro meal is talking back too!


Sugar Plum said:


> Leftover baked chicken spaghetti here. Didn't know Rob was coming home from work early with a pizza


ONE of the reasons I made my ex get a cell phone!


Nicodemus said:


> There went the IQ average for the state...





turtlebug said:


> I guess some folks think I'm  and want to make a coat out of tree rats or something.
> 
> Either that or minks in the middle of a food plot aren't funny.
> 
> ...


Minks????? link?


Hooked On Quack said:


> A lil Nekkid Twista via texts ??


 I got a text for you..............


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> I guess some folks think I'm  and want to make a coat out of tree rats or something.
> 
> Either that or minks in the middle of a food plot aren't funny.
> 
> ...



There ...I replied to your thread. I think it's a Meerkat. Are you hunting in Africa 


YOU AWAKE YET ?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> A lil Nekkid Twista via texts ??



Sure!  

But you'll be the only one nekkid cause I'm at work. 





Nicodemus said:


> Bug, I`m not 100 per cent sure, but I don`t think that`s a mink.



We've blown up the pic and I don't know what else it could be.  Not an otter, pretty sure the color is off. Maybe a lemur.   





Keebs said:


> Minks????? link?




Yep, we got em but like otters, they usually stay around a good sized water source. I got a nice swamp, but I would think more like a pond or lake.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> There ...I replied to your thread. I think it's a Meerkat. Are you hunting in Africa
> 
> 
> YOU AWAKE YET ?



Haven't got that far yet. Was reading Georgia DNR's critter identification page on minks. Tells me what color and how long their poop should be. 


So would I be better off trying to find the critter or scouring around on all fours looking for his piles of poo?    


Maybe I can get Winnie the Pooh to help me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

It`s too light colored to be a mink. I believe it is a long tailed weasel.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> THAT'S IT!!!! YOU'RE FIRED!!!


what did i do??? 


mudracing101 said:


> I thought Mexicans like taco's



i new if anyone would have my back it would be you mud!! thanks hoss!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s too light colored to be a mink. I believe it is a long tailed weasel.



I believe you are on to something there. Look at Bugs pic and look at the dark tail end in both pics.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

omg!!! He has a tooth! It finally broke through his gums!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s too light colored to be a mink. I believe it is a long tailed weasel.



But that was taken earlier this month. I thought Otis just got to Georgia today?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> omg!!! He has a tooth! It finally broke through his gums!



Time for baby food  

Good for Rex


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s too light colored to be a mink. I believe it is a long tailed weasel.



So what am I supposed to do with a weasel?  

































Pop it?


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> omg!!! He has a tooth! It finally broke through his gums!



Bring on the Orajel mama.  

Go Rex!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> So what am I supposed to do with a weasel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find a monkey to chase it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I believe you are on to something there. Look at Bugs pic and look at the dark tail end in both pics.





Even in cold climates where they turn white in the winter, they keep that blacktipped tail. I think they are called ermine when they are white. I have a couple of tanned skins here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm getting thirsty . . .



4 1/2 more hours . . .


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Time for baby food
> 
> Good for Rex





No bites yet. He keeps workin' tongue over it though. Rob tols hit he was gonna wear a hole in his tongue if he keeps it up


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Bring on the Orajel mama.
> 
> Go Rex!



I bought stock with them!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> omg!!! He has a tooth! It finally broke through his gums!


Rob?? Alll right!!!!! OOOoohhhh, you meant the baby, never mind................ 



turtlebug said:


> But that was taken earlier this month. I thought Otis just got to Georgia today?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Gotta go get the youngin from school and take him to baseball practice. BBL


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Rob?? Alll right!!!!! OOOoohhhh, you meant the baby, never mind................





Ha! 

Later, Neil!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> So what am I supposed to do with a weasel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Ya idjit !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> So what am I supposed to do with a weasel?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that might work. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm getting thirsty . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 4 1/2 more hours . . .



1 1/2 more hours . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

Pookie's back !!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pookie's back !!!!



Was....


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Where did everybody go??


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2012)

Do what?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Where did everybody go??


well Tbug was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wobert was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quack was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I was


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Do what?


 you said you were going...........------------>


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well Tbug was
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, well i was thinking i was missing something


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well Tbug was
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Can you see me???


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can you see me???


 of course......... just move to the left a wee bit more............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> of course......... just move to the left a wee bit more............


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you said you were going...........------------>



Hang from a star nekkid?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Hang from a star nekkid?


 I THOUGHT that's what you said..........


----------



## Keebs (Feb 28, 2012)

look at the TIME~!!!!!!!!! MUUDDD??????????


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 28, 2012)

Time for a drank


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Time for a drank






Grrrrrrrrrr, 2 mo hours for me !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, 2 mo hours for me !!



I don't even feel sawry for ya.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You neva even called me when you were up this way.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 28, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't even feel sawry for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Whoopsy, I fergot ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoopsy, I fergot ???


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

I forgot how much fun digging in the dirt is! I needed Jacob here to help me. I just dug out old pine straw, all kinds of weeds, dollar grass runners and assorted crap out of 2 5ft x 15ft  azalea beds in front of my house. No telling how long some of that stuff has been there. There was pine straw there when I moved in back in 2005, and I have been adding layers to it ever since. I took it down to the bare dirt.

I am either going with natural colored cypress mulch or more fresh pine straw after a good spraying of Round-Up or 2-4 D when the weeds start coming back.

I like to do the springtime spruce-ups outside! Getting the garden spot sprayed and tilled is the next project. Gotta go out to my buddies house and get a few buckets of cow patties. Why buy, when you can shovel?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Time for a drank



Been there, done that!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr, 2 mo hours for me !!



No time like the present!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I don't even feel sawry for ya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Hooked On Quack said:


> Whoopsy, I fergot ???







mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Whew!! I'm tired now..


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew!! I'm tired now..



From what ? ......thinking


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> From what ? ......thinking



Basically, yes.


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whew!! I'm tired now..





Sterlo58 said:


> From what ? ......thinking





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Basically, yes.



Thinking too much is a bad thing. 

Only problem is, when I don't think, I generally find I've verbally assaulted someone and get called into somebody's office.     

Fed the peeps, now off to feed the pooch.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

turtlebug said:


> Thinking too much is a bad thing.
> 
> Only problem is, when I don't think, I generally find I've verbally assaulted someone and get called into somebody's office.
> 
> Fed the peeps, now off to feed the pooch.



I verbally abuse people as a standard policy so being tired won't be so apparent.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



Howdy, Mrs. Plum! Just a Swanging, I see.....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm watching a pretty interesting show on the Amish on PBS. I live an exciting life.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Howdy, Mrs. Plum! Just a Swanging, I see.....



Yup. It's fun!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>



I KNEW IT!!!! You're a swinger!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I KNEW IT!!!! You're a swinger!!!



sssssssshhhhhhhhh


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yup. It's fun!






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I KNEW IT!!!! You're a swinger!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> sssssssshhhhhhhhh



Okay, I gotta go get me some of those smilies....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> sssssssshhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Supposed to have a refund e-deposited tomorrow.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> sssssssshhhhhhhhh



3 at a time hugs...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> 3 at a time hugs...



I saw that, my first thought was younguns feedin times, but unless I'm missin something she ain't got enough troughs for all of em' at once...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Okay, I gotta go get me some of those smilies....



Need a link?



Miguel Cervantes said:


>







Sterlo58 said:


> Supposed to have a refund e-deposited tomorrow.







Sterlo58 said:


> 3 at a time hugs...



Best kind 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I saw that, my first thought was younguns feedin times, but unless I'm missin something she ain't got enough troughs for all of em' at once...


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I KNEW IT!!!! You're a swinger!!!



why do you think she is such good friends with quack, thats how they met.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

mattech said:


> why do you think she is such good friends with quack, thats how they met.



I didn't know they made high weight capacity swings for folks such as Quack?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Supposed to have a refund e-deposited tomorrow.





Party at Sterlos! I will bring the beer!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

mattech said:


> why do you think she is such good friends with quack, thats how they met.























































nobody's supposed to know that!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> nobody's supposed to know that!!!!!!



its all over his facbook


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Need a link?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mrs. Hornet .22 sent me a link, but I can't figure out how to make them albe to post here. I am computer-dumb. I need I.T. at The Big Pine Tree!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

mattech said:


> its all over his facbook



Ruh roh!


----------



## qball594 (Feb 28, 2012)

How are things going tonight


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Supper tomorrow vote...

Do I:

A. Sausage, kraut and German tater salad with garlic bread

or

B. Fried redfish, hushpuppies with Vidalia onion and pepper jack cheese grits.

Y'all decide...Nazi or Marsh Ninja?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

mattech said:


> its all over his facbook







Altamaha Stalker said:


> Mrs. Hornet .22 sent me a link, but I can't figure out how to make them albe to post here. I am computer-dumb. I need I.T. at The Big Pine Tree!



There are three diff codes for each smiley. Copy the first for the forum.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

qball594 said:


> How are things going tonight



Grand! And you?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Party at Sterlos! I will bring the beer!



I'm just past the big White Oak before ya drop down into the oak flat by the river bottom.

Party time...excellent


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> There are three diff codes for each smiley. Copy the first for the forum.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm just past the big White Oak before ya drop down into the oak flat by the river bottom.
> 
> Party time...excellent



Be there in 10 minutes!


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)

hey quack has a smiley now.


----------



## qball594 (Feb 28, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Grand! And you?



Trying to catch up with whats going on


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


>



Yay!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






mattech said:


>







mattech said:


> hey quack has a smiley now.



Nah, this is more like it


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yay!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Alright...now ya gotta send me the link. Yall can't have all the fun.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Alright...now ya gotta send me the link. Yall can't have all the fun.



PM headed your way!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

What`s with all the everlastin` new smileys??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> PM headed your way!



HEEEYYYYY....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s with all the everlastin` new smileys??



They're tryin to expand 243's repor,,,,,,,reper,,,,,repar,,,,,,Choices..


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s with all the everlastin` new smileys??



It's a secret. We can't tell ya! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEEEYYYYY....





Was I supposed to keep it a secret?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What`s with all the everlastin` new smileys??



It's Kendall Beardens fault....I swear....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's a secret. We can't tell ya!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What?? I didn't get the PM!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It's a secret. We can't tell ya!





...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool dancing broccoli


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What?? I didn't get the PM!!!



Oh...ya want the link too? 



Nicodemus said:


> ...


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh...ya want the link too?



I never got a link?


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Cool dancing broccoli



Dance to your health.... Broccolli is full of antioxidents!






Should help this poor guy...


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)

Bwite lite


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh...ya want the link too?





Works every time... 

Thank you!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh...ya want the link too?



What a let down...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Cool a nanner wif a mullet. This has the potential to get really annoying.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Cool a nanner wif a mullet. This has the potential to get really annoying.



Took you back to your wild days huh?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What a let down...



What were ya expectin dude ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Took you back to your wild days huh?



I was a longhair at one time but proudly I never sported a mullet.


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)

ready for turkey season


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Cool a nanner wif a mullet. This has the potential to get really annoying.



I like this guy....






Kinda lookds like me when I need a haircut...


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

mattech said:


> I never got a link?



Seems like ya got some sort of link to smileys....was I supposed to send YOU something, too?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Nicodemus said:


> Works every time...
> 
> Thank you!










Miguel Cervantes said:


> What a let down...


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

mattech said:


> ready for turkey season



I saw that one and that needs posting in the turkey blasting forum!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> What were ya expectin dude ?



Swingsets....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yall have fun with the smilies. I'm gunna go do some math tutoring.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Swingsets....


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yall have fun with the smilies. I'm gunna go do some math tutoring.



Have fun!!


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Seems like ya got some sort of link to smileys....was I supposed to send YOU something, too??



Im just feeling left out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


>


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Yall have fun with the smilies. I'm gunna go do some math tutoring.






I found a Stalker smiliey... Looks just like me...


----------



## Self! (Feb 28, 2012)

Dear digits....I'm back!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Feb 28, 2012)

Got to go do some things before bed. Talk to y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Otis said:


> Dear digits....I'm back!



I already warned them so they'd hide their chilluns and lock their doors...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got to go do some things before bed. Talk to y'all tomorrow!



Night SP. Have fun doing some things...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 28, 2012)

Otis said:


> Dear digits....I'm back!


Hope you left Mark in Texico!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Otis said:


> Dear digits....I'm back!









Pull up a chair...



Sugar Plum said:


> Got to go do some things before bed. Talk to y'all tomorrow!





Sweet dreams, Mrs. Plum!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 28, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hope you left marks in Texico!!



Fixed it for you, and from what I've heard, he did, all over the place.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I already warned them so they'd hide their chilluns and lock their doors...



We took heed.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm out too folks. Stayed up watching the 500 last night and I'm tired. Y'all behave.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 29, 2012)

For your waking pleasure


----------



## Hankus (Feb 29, 2012)

Now that I'm found I miss being lost


Mornin


----------



## SnowHunter (Feb 29, 2012)

Whoooweeee I need a few more hours in the night so I can get some more sleep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Feb 29, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin.  The good news is that I did get a couple of hours of sleep BUT the bad news is I am still really sleepy.

I definitely need some of your good coffee this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2012)

mownan and happy hump day!


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 29, 2012)

Good morning to all of my electronic friends!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 29, 2012)

Ya'll reckon with all them good groceries HILLBILLY has been postin'(i thank he is braggin') he might invite a feller up there fer supper ??


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

_*GOOOOOOOD MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_​


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Ya'll reckon with all them good groceries HILLBILLY has been postin'(i thank he is braggin') he might invite a feller up there fer supper ??


 I dunno know, I have an open invite myself, but then, he can be pecu, percu, uuumm funny about inviting other menfolk around his wife.......


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Good morning!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Good Morning!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Helllloooooo??!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

(gulp)any body in here,


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> (gulp)any body in here,








   I'm here.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning!!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Good Morning!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> Helllloooooo??!?!





mudracing101 said:


> (gulp)any body in here,


nanner nanner naaaaner, you couldn't FIND us!!!!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm here.


 I knew you'd give in first!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm here.


Big hug


Keebs said:


> nanner nanner naaaaner, you couldn't FIND us!!!!!!!
> 
> I knew you'd give in first!



 Not funny, not funny at all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> nanner nanner naaaaner, you couldn't FIND us!!!!!!!
> 
> I knew you'd give in first!



I just can't stand to see a grown man cry.


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just can't stand to see a grown man cry.



Then make us laugh!


----------



## hogtrap44 (Feb 29, 2012)

WoW, what a night! What a morning, whew!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just can't stand to see a grown man cry.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

hogtrap44 said:


> WoW, what a night! What a morning, whew!



Morning


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Big hug
> 
> 
> Not funny, not funny at all


 I thought it was!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just can't stand to see a grown man cry.





hogtrap44 said:


> Then make us laugh!


HOGTRAP!!!!!!!! Hey dude! Oh, gimme a minute, check your pm's!!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 29, 2012)

Mornin errybody. Just busy payin bills now that i gots sum money to pay em with.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody. Just busy payin bills now that i gots sum money to pay em with.


 Good feeling, ain't it?  I even "splurged" on myself a little bit this year.........


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Good feeling, ain't it?  I even "splurged" on myself a little bit this year.........



Whooo Hoooo.  I'm saving some for a special rainy day fund.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Whooo Hoooo.  I'm saving some for a special rainy day fund.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Mernin' Hawt Sexy Idjit...


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody. Just busy payin bills now that i gots sum money to pay em with.



Hey big man let me hold a  dollar


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

where be Sugar Plum???????







HEY MRSHORNET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 wanna join me watching the storm in my avatar?????


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Hawt Sexy Idjit...



Thanks...I think  



mudracing101 said:


> Hey big man let me hold a  dollar



Too late 



Keebs said:


> where be Sugar Plum???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like thunderstorms


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody. Just busy payin bills now that i gots sum money to pay em with.



  Can I hold a dolla?


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin' Hawt Sexy Idjit...


Uuuhhh,uuummmm, Hhhhmmmm.............. somedaysIjustdon'tknowwhattosay............


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey big man let me hold a  dollar



See...that's what I get for not reading thru to the end B4 posting!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Can I hold a dolla?



Just stashed the last one in the strongbox for a rainy day. 

But I'll buy you a


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where be Sugar Plum???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shoot yea! You know I love a good storm. Hold up, lemma get us a drank and a rockin chair.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shoot yea! You know I love a good storm. Hold up, lemma get us a drank and a rockin chair.



I'll come pick you up this spring and you can ride along with me if we get a good day time meso event. You'll love watching the storm cell rotating right above your head and hearing the air crackle a split second or two before lightning strikes. 

Makes you feel all tingly,,,,,,,,,literally..


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> shoot yea! You know I love a good storm. Hold up, lemma get us a drank and a rockin chair.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll come pick you up this spring and you can ride along with me if we get a good day time meso event. You'll love watching the storm cell rotating right above your head and hearing the air crackle a split second or two before lightning strikes.
> 
> Makes you feel all tingly,,,,,,,,,literally..


 I wanna go storm chasin tooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2012)

Ya just can't go wrong with deer roast onion bell pepper out of the crock pot....that's good eats


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya just can't go wrong with deer roast onion bell pepper out of the crock pot....that's good eats


 Now that sounds reallllyyyy good!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Thanks...I think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Story of my life



boneboy96 said:


> See...that's what I get for not reading thru to the end B4 posting!






Keebs said:


> I wanna go storm chasin tooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya just can't go wrong with deer roast onion bell pepper out of the crock pot....that's good eats



Yep, you just made me hungry


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Top o' de morning to y'all!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Top o' de morning to y'all!



Mornin stalker


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll come pick you up this spring and you can ride along with me if we get a good day time meso event. You'll love watching the storm cell rotating right above your head and hearing the air crackle a split second or two before lightning strikes.
> 
> Makes you feel all tingly,,,,,,,,,literally..





Keebs said:


> I wanna go storm chasin tooooo!!!!!!!



sounds like my kinda fun.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


>


 you don't like watching storms & all?


Altamaha Stalker said:


> Top o' de morning to y'all!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 29, 2012)

I only have to work 4 more hrs today and then I'm done. 

Got me an appt to get them warts removed.  I made a hobby of the ones on my hand of cutting them off and watching them grow back but I got one on my jaw that's gots to go.  I ain't much for looking at as it is and don't need nothing to make me any more ugly.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Feb 29, 2012)

Haaay Keebs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I only have to work 4 more hrs today and then I'm done.
> 
> Got me an appt to get them warts removed.  I made a hobby of the ones on my hand of cutting them off and watching them grow back but I got one on my jaw that's gots to go.  I ain't much for looking at as it is and don't need nothing to make me any more ugly.



Why don't you just stop letting frogs pee all over you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Now that sounds reallllyyyy good!





mudracing101 said:


> Yep, you just made me hungry



put it on a lightly toasted corn tortia, then spoon on some salsa verde (green sauce)........ more ....taste...everyone


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 29, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I only have to work 4 more hrs today and then I'm done.
> 
> Got me an appt to get them warts removed.  I made a hobby of the ones on my hand of cutting them off and watching them grow back but I got one on my jaw that's gots to go.  I ain't much for looking at as it is and don't need nothing to make me any more ugly.



shoooot i herd ya look just like sydney crawford...


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why don't you just stop letting frogs pee all over you?



They do it everytime I catch one. I don't know how to catch them bare handed without them doing it.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Haaay Keebs!


 BASSBABAY!!!!!!!!! you gots a pm, darlin'!


blood on the ground said:


> put it on a lightly toasted corn tortia, then spoon on some salsa verde (green sauce)........ more ....taste...everyone


I LOVE salsa verde!!  Did you make your own?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 29, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> They do it everytime I catch one. I don't know how to catch them bare handed without them doing it.



Even the dog in your avatar seems to be keepin his distance from ya.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Even the dog in your avatar seems to be keepin his distance from ya.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 29, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Even the dog in your avatar seems to be keepin his distance from ya.



Oh she loves to catch frogs and bring them to me.  That's how I end up with them peeing on me.  I would think she would figure out they taste bad and make her foam at the mouth but she catches every toad she see's.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Oh she loves to catch frogs and bring them to me.  That's how I end up with them peeing on me.  I would think she would figure out they taste bad and make her foam at the mouth but she catches every toad she see's.



My yellow lab did the same thing , pick up every toad he saw and then foam at the mouth and sometimes even puke. Big dummy, i miss ole bullet.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

Lunch anyone?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Lunch anyone?



sure. Whatcha got


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> sure. Whatcha got


 I was hoping YOU'D have something, you'd think Paymaster would send us a plate e'ry now & then!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2012)

Mmmmmmm, real stone ground grits from Nora Mills, slab bacon and eggs!!


----------



## StriperAddict (Feb 29, 2012)

Being a big fan of all things "Lightening"...  wow! Grrrrrreat avy Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmm, real stone ground grits from Nora Mills, slab bacon and eggs!!


nom, nom, nom


StriperAddict said:


> Being a big fan of all things "Lightening"...  wow! Grrrrrreat avy Keebs!


 why thank you!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, sure is DEAD in here, might as well have a drank.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Chili, cheese, sour cream baked potato from the house


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, sure is DEAD in here, might as well have a drank.



2 1/2 more hours till that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> 2 1/2 more hours till that





No worries mon, I gotcha covered !!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, sure is DEAD in here, might as well have a drank.


 Sorrryyy, trying to earn my keep............


mudracing101 said:


> Chili, cheese, sour cream baked potato from the house


 that sounds good!


mudracing101 said:


> 2 1/2 more hours till that


You got some extra baby coors?


Hooked On Quack said:


> No worries mon, I gotcha covered !!


nocommentnocommentnocomment................


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You got some extra baby coors?



What do you think


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2012)

Wowsers !!!  I just got thru stawkin Joshs' wife (Strych9) on his FB profile and she's a HAWTIE !!!

I don't blame him for not bringing her to the "gatherings".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

So, I just ordered one of those stag damascus folders with the nickle in the butt made by sharpblades for my son's 21 birthday. Ya think he'll like


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, I just ordered one of those stag damascus folders with the nickle in the butt made by sparpblades for my son's 21 birthday. Ya think he'll like





Yesssssssss !!!  Great gift Mandy !!  Got any pics?? (of knife)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yesssssssss !!!  Great gift Mandy !!  Got any pics?? (of knife)



it's in the hobby forum. Go take a look. I'm excited. I like that new avy. Had to take a second look at the name to make sure it was you.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> What do you think





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wowsers !!!  I just got thru stawkin Joshs' wife (Strych9) on his FB profile and she's a HAWTIE !!!
> 
> I don't blame him for not bringing her to the "gatherings".


 Duh, I coulda tole ya that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, I just ordered one of those stag damascus folders with the nickle in the butt made by sparpblades for my son's 21 birthday. Ya think he'll like


 No, absolutely he won't, but go ahead & buy it & I'll take it off your hands!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> it's in the hobbie forum. Go take a look. I'm excited. I like that new avy. Had to take a second look at the name to make sure it was you.


 That's HIS "HawtieFishinAvatar"


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wowsers !!!  I just got thru stawkin Joshs' wife (Strych9) on his FB profile and she's a HAWTIE !!!
> 
> I don't blame him for not bringing her to the "gatherings".



No pics for us


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Duh, I coulda tole ya that!
> 
> No, absolutely he won't, but go ahead & buy it & I'll take it off your hands!
> 
> That's HIS "HawtieFishinAvatar"



I always thought Quack was a hawt  girl.


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> So, I just ordered one of those stag damascus folders with the nickle in the butt made by sharpblades for my son's 21 birthday. Ya think he'll like





Keebs said:


> Duh, I coulda tole ya that!
> 
> No, absolutely he won't, but go ahead & buy it & I'll take it off your hands!
> 
> That's HIS "HawtieFishinAvatar"


Yep, what Keebs said, he' ll hate it , better give it to us


Cool gift


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I always thought Quack was a hawt  girl.
















mudracing101 said:


> Yep, what Keebs said, he' ll hate it , better _*give it to us*_
> Cool gift


 where'd this "US" stuff come from.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I always thought Quack was a hawt  girl.





I can be either, or . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can be either, or . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> where'd this "US" stuff come from.........



Just like when i tell my wife "us" i mean me,


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can be either, or . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Just like when i tell my wife "us" i mean me,








 good thang I ain't yo wife!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good thang I ain't yo wife!



I know, i'd have to put you on restriction


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I know, i'd have to put you on restriction








 yeah right, sure, keep on thinkin that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can be either, or . . .





Keebs said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>





Whaaaaaaaaaaaa????  I'm versatile . . .




Keebs said:


> good thang I ain't yo wife!






The thangs I'd do to you if you were . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaa????  I'm versatile . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Make her do the dishes


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Clean the twister map


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaa????  I'm versatile . . .


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaa????  I'm versatile . . .
> The thangs I'd do to you if you were . . .





mudracing101 said:


> Make her do the dishes


 I do them anyway..........


mudracing101 said:


> Clean the twister map


We have a special technique for that..........


hdm03 said:


>


 oh please, he said you were the one that turn................ aaahhhnevermind.............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

Otis found him a house. Every wall on the inside of it is PINK!!!  and most of them are PANK!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 29, 2012)

Just lurkin around....


----------



## Self! (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Otis found him a house. Every wall on the inside of it is PINK!!!  and most of them are PANK!!





 They are white. Not painting them pink for you no matter how many times you were that strapless gown.


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Otis found him a house. Every wall on the inside of it is PINK!!!  and most of them are PANK!!











 he won't even have to paint! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Jeff C. said:


> Just lurkin around....


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

Otis said:


> They are white. Not painting them pink for you no matter how many times you were that strapless gown.


 where's the pictures or else they are for SURE pank!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I do them anyway..........
> 
> We have a special technique for that..........
> 
> oh please, he said you were the one that turn................ aaahhhnevermind.............


notice I left that conversation real quick. 


Otis said:


> They are white. Not painting them pink for you no matter how many times you were that strapless gown.


oh snap


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just lurkin around....





Hiya Jeff !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

Otis said:


> They are white. Not painting them pink for you no matter how many times you were that strapless gown.



Color blind hick spent too much time in Texas. This ain't white.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Jeff !!!



Hey Bud!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 29, 2012)

Whats up Jeff ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Color blind hick spent too much time in Texas. This ain't white.
> 
> View attachment 653562



OH LAWD............how you gonna eat in there


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH LAWD............how you gonna eat in there



Kinda looks like Pepto Bismol


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> notice I left that conversation real quick.
> 
> oh snap


 yeah, you "vamoosed" on me!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Color blind hick spent too much time in Texas. This ain't white.
> 
> View attachment 653562





mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH LAWD............how you gonna eat in there


blind-folded!!!!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Kinda looks like Pepto Bismol


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Gettin that time


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Color blind hick spent too much time in Texas. This ain't white.
> 
> View attachment 653562


Yep, thats pank



Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bud!!!


Jeffro


Sterlo58 said:


> Kinda looks like Pepto Bismol


----------



## Sterlo58 (Feb 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin that time



Clear the doorways...Keebs and Mud are gunna be racing for the cooler out in the truck.


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 29, 2012)

That's it Otis!


----------



## Keebs (Feb 29, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin that time


 yeah it is.............


Sterlo58 said:


> Clear the doorways...Keebs and Mud are gunna be racing for the cooler out in the truck.


ya'll are learning!  'bout time too!


boneboy96 said:


> That's it Otis!


----------



## mudracing101 (Feb 29, 2012)

We're out , see ya'll


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 29, 2012)

I worked from 0800 yesterday morning to 11pm last night, called back at 0215 and got home at 0400, back in today at noon and just got home. Sure hope the beeper doesn't go off again tonight.
Have i told ya'll how much i hate being on call?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I worked from 0800 yesterday morning to 11pm last night, called back at 0215 and got home at 0400, back in today at noon and just got home. Sure hope the beeper doesn't go off again tonight.
> Have i told ya'll how much i hate being on call?





That is one thing I do NOT miss, is bein` on call. For almost 25 years I was really never off call. Now, let it rain`, snow, wind blow, tornadoes, hurricanes, burnt poles, vehicle hit poles, whatever, I don`t care anymore.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That is one thing I do NOT miss, is bein` on call. For almost 25 years I was really never off call. Now, let it rain`, snow, wind blow, tornadoes, hurricanes, burnt poles, vehicle hit poles, whatever, I don`t care anymore.



It's weird how sometimes i'll be watching the news and a report comes on about a shooting/stabbing/ car wreck etc.. and the beeper goes off to come in for that emergency shooting/stabbing/ car wreck etc... 
Yesterday was just a snowball effect.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> It's weird how sometimes i'll be watching the news and a report comes on about a shooting/stabbing/ car wreck etc.. and the beeper goes off to come in for that emergency shooting/stabbing/ car wreck etc...
> Yesterday was just a snowball effect.





I know what you`re talkin` about. Many times the lights would blink, and a few minutes later the phone would ring.

I hate it for you, Brother Robert.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I know what you`re talkin` about. Many times the lights would blink, and a few minutes later the phone would ring.
> 
> I hate it for you, Brother Robert.



Well, i'm gonna fix me a glass of sweet tea and try to tie some jigs. My brother in law hurt my tacklebox bad this weekend. That boy could lose a jig in the desert.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I worked from 0800 yesterday morning to 11pm last night, called back at 0215 and got home at 0400, back in today at noon and just got home. Sure hope the beeper doesn't go off again tonight.
> Have i told ya'll how much i hate being on call?





Nicodemus said:


> That is one thing I do NOT miss, is bein` on call. For almost 25 years I was really never off call. Now, let it rain`, snow, wind blow, tornadoes, hurricanes, burnt poles, vehicle hit poles, whatever, I don`t care anymore.





Know whatcha mean.  I've finally got enough time in, they don't even bother calling me.


I know ya'lls jobs are MUCH more stressful than mine.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 29, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Know whatcha mean.  I've finally got enough time in, they don't even bother calling me.
> 
> 
> I know ya'lls jobs are MUCH more stressful than mine.



Mine ain`t. Not any more. Life is good.


----------



## Hornet22 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> That is one thing I do NOT miss, is bein` on call. For almost 25 years I was really never off call. Now, let it rain`, snow, wind blow, tornadoes, hurricanes, burnt poles, vehicle hit poles, whatever, I don`t care anymore.



Proud for you brother. January was 30 years in our line of work for me. Know what you are talkin bout. Cut my teeth as a green grunt on Ice Jam '82 in Atlanta. Heck of a way to make a livin, but it pays the bills.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mine ain`t. Not any more. Life is good.



When we gonna get together and take my boat to Blackshear? I gotta start crappie fishing there sometime. I expect they'll have docklights to throw a jig at somewhere on that lake.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> When we gonna get together and take my boat to Blackshear? I gotta start crappie fishing there sometime. I expect they'll have docklights to throw a jig at somewhere on that lake.



You can hang these under the boat with a weight on em for lights too. Cheaper than buying the fancy smancy green crappie lights. And these will last for hours without drawing on your battery. Plus their only like $1 each at Home Depot.


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You can hang these under the boat with a weight on em for lights too. Cheaper than buying the fancy smancy green crappie lights. And these will last for hours without drawing on your battery. Plus their only like $1 each at Home Depot.
> 
> View attachment 653584



I can't stand hanging a light off the boat  and waiting for fish to show up. I'd much rather run and gun between docklights all night long.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I can't stand hanging a light off the boat  and waiting for fish to show up. I'd much rather run and gun between docklights all night long.



You find  you a good brush pile and you'll save on gas too...


----------



## rhbama3 (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You find  you a good brush pile and you'll save on gas too...



true, true.....
 i got a jam up 3d humminbird, so i shouldn't waste too much time on structure without fish. Just need to learn the lake so i don't wreck my boat in the dark. 
BBL!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 29, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> When we gonna get together and take my boat to Blackshear? I gotta start crappie fishing there sometime. I expect they'll have docklights to throw a jig at somewhere on that lake.





We can do that!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 29, 2012)

I guess we're almost to the end of Ode to NCHILLBILLY drivel thread.   Will yall ever let me start another one?


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 29, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I guess we're almost to the end of Ode to NCHILLBILLY drivel thread.   Will yall ever let me start another one?



Probably not!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> I guess we're almost to the end of Ode to NCHILLBILLY drivel thread.   Will yall ever let me start another one?



This ain't an Obama funded thread youngun. You gotta be quick on the draw and go out and get it.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2012)

hope the weather dont get too crazy here, or for yall ....


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

I wanna be the last person to post in a driveler thread cause I never ha


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I wanna be the last person to post in a driveler thread cause I never ha



I wanna be the last person to post in a driveler thre


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I wanna be the last person to post in a driveler thre



I wanna be the last person to post in a drivele


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I wanna be the last person to post in a driveler thread cause I never ha





Altamaha Stalker said:


> I wanna be the last person to post in a driveler thre





Altamaha Stalker said:


> I wanna be the last person to post in a drivele



Why is this thing still on?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I wanna be the last person to post in a driveler thre



The moderator is always the last to post in a driveler, especially if they know some winder likker is trying to gain that honor.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

slip said:


> hope the weather dont get too crazy here, or for yall ....



I don't like bad weather (high wind, tornadoes), but I am glad we have been getting rain! We have had about 4 1/2 inches here this year, mostly this month. Come on mama nature, break this drought!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The moderator is always the last to post in a driveler, especially if they know some winder likker is trying to gain that honor.



And that is a shame. An injustice if you will.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The moderator is always the last to post in a driveler, especially if they know some winder likker is trying to gain that honor.


Wha Chu Talkin bout Willis!!!


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I don't like bad weather (high wind, tornadoes), but I am glad we have been getting rain! We have had about 4 1/2 inches here this year, mostly this month. Come on mama nature, break this drought!



I agree about the wind and 'naders ... but we dont need any more rain up here, the standing water in the coop just dried out. and the blocks the shed are on have moved, but the ground has to dry out some before we can jack it up and fix it all...plus put some gutters on the coop so it wont flood any more.

we got 2 1/2 inches in like 3 hours last week.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

slip said:


> I agree about the wind and 'naders ... but we dont need any more rain up here, the standing water in the coop just dried out. and the blocks the shed are on have moved, but the ground has to dry out some before we can jack it up and fix it all...plus put some gutters on the coop so it wont flood any more.
> 
> we got 2 1/2 inches in like 3 hours last week.



Yeah, the cells have been swinging up y'alls way... We are getting rain off of the outer bands. Glad my creek is filling up. If this keeps up, I will have ducks to shoot next fall, and crawfish to catch this summer!


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 29, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Probably not!



Oh that's for sure if keebs has anything to say about it.


----------



## slip (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Yeah, the cells have been swinging up y'alls way... We are getting rain off of the outer bands. Glad my creek is filling up. If this keeps up, I will have ducks to shoot next fall, and crawfish to catch this summer!



Man ... i was squirrel hunting the other day where i wanted to duck hunt earlier in the year, but it was dried up ... it was full of water and wood ducks, but no squirrels.

murphys law


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> This ain't an Obama funded thread youngun. You gotta be quick on the draw and go out and get it.




I had to stay up way past my bed time to get the jump on everybody so I could start this one.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I wanna be the last person to post in a drivele



Good luck, the mods don't play by the same rules.  

Reminds me of democrats.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> Good luck, the mods don't play by the same rules.
> 
> Reminds me of democrats.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I wanna be the last person to post in a drivele



You better get to posting only 11 more left until they lock it down.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 29, 2012)

sappermarc said:


> You better get to posting only 11 more left until they lock it down.



Nope, they can lock it down now if they wish. Especially since a new one has started.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey now it's unlocked  

Connect the dots la la la laa


----------



## The Horned Toad (Feb 29, 2012)

Altamaha you better getting to posting if you want to be the last on here.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Feb 29, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, they can lock it down now if they wish. Especially since a new one has started.



Now why would they do that MC? That's just crazy talk....

I think this thread has been so lively, they will keep it going.

We have new avatars, we have new smilies, we have had everything but a group hug....

And that could be scary...


----------

